# Best Ever GTI



## vwtechscott (Mar 23, 2010)

So i was having a conversation with someone the other day, and they asked me what i thought was the best GTI ever made (US spec) was. I thought that was an excellent question, and didn't have an answer, so i figured i was ask the enthusiasts what they thought? 

Sorry if i didn't list everything exactly correct, as i am not a GTI expert. Let me know if any corrections should be made.


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

I have only had A1 and A2 GTI's. I voted the A1, had a (nearly new, lol) one in hs. Such a great car.


----------



## STDClayton (Jul 20, 2009)

The A1 paved the way for everything that has come to be. It was quite revolutionary at the time. Therefore, I voted for the Rabbit GTI.


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

i was going to vote a1 gti, but for as great as that car was the 16v mkII 16v gti did everything the first one did and did it better, except maybe style. i think the first one looked better


----------



## die65cast (Apr 3, 2007)

i do think the a1's were probably the best but i voted for the mk4 vr6 because that was my first and current dub, and i love it to death


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

die65cast said:


> i do think the a1's were probably the best but i voted for the mk4 vr6 because that was my first and current dub, and i love it to death


:laugh: You should start "what was your first and current dub that you love to death thread" then.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm surprised the Mk3 got any votes as best anything....


----------



## camjr (Nov 20, 2005)

MkI in my opinion. The essence of the design. Pure function. No fluff.

Cheers!


----------



## 02GTIVDUB (Jul 28, 2010)

MK4 1.8T but i am biased lol


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Not sold in the US, but the UK.

Available in 8v and 16v versions, Jetta GTI 
Online brochure.
http://www.volkswizard.co.uk/brochures/1991jettagti16vbrochure.htm


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

i voted for Mk1 GTI,i owned one for many wonderful years-great car!
i gotta admit,though,i wanted a (late style '91/'92)Mk2 GTI 2.0 16V soo badly back then(weep! )


----------



## SPM_GTI (Jun 11, 2009)

I own a 1.8T, and I love it. but greatest ever? theres a few people smoking crack around here 

MK2 16v all day.:thumbup:


----------



## LambertJohn (May 26, 2010)

> I'm surprised the Mk3 got any votes as best anything....


What's wrong with the MK3? I've got a 96 GTI VR6--pure OEM stock ride. And it's sweet as hell. I drive it every day. Besides regular maintenance stuff, I've never had a problem with it. It runs and runs and runs. Crazy thing is, I get people pulling up next to me at lights asking to buy it all the time. Not for sale. Not now, not ever.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

I love the MKVI GTI, my brother has one, but the MKIV VR6 is epic.


----------



## PugetJim54 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Missed the Mark VI*



vwtechscott said:


> So i was having a conversation with someone the other day, and they asked me what i thought was the best GTI ever made (US spec) was. I thought that was an excellent question, and didn't have an answer, so i figured i was ask the enthusiasts what they thought?
> 
> Sorry if i didn't list everything exactly correct, as i am not a GTI expert. Let me know if any corrections should be made.


Where is a choice for the 2010 Mark VI? That's the best in my book.


----------



## 1337cshacker (Aug 27, 2009)

VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV 
RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR 
6666666666666666666 
:thumbup:


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

PugetJim54 said:


> Where is a choice for the 2010 Mark VI? That's the best in my book.


 x2


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

SPM_GTI said:


> I own a 1.8T, and I love it. but greatest ever? theres a few people smoking crack around here
> 
> MK2 16v all day.:thumbup:


 Oh I'm sorry I didn't know you could get a MK2 with 6speed's, fantastic interior, turbo charged engines, 20 valves, factory lowered suspenshion, awesome brakes and so on.  Hey don't get me wrong I love me an MK2 just as much as the next guy, but the MK4 can be had with so many great goodies it gets my vote. I like bang for your buck and the MK4 has plenty. :beer:


----------



## SPM_GTI (Jun 11, 2009)

bizybyker said:


> Oh I'm sorry I didn't know you could get a MK2 with 6speed's, fantastic interior, turbo charged engines, 20 valves, factory lowered suspenshion, awesome brakes and so on.  Hey don't get me wrong I love me an MK2 just as much as the next guy, but the MK4 can be had with so many great goodies it gets my vote. I like bang for your buck and the MK4 has plenty. :beer:


 your logic is flawed. and you didnt need to take the time to list what the MK4 has..i told you i have one.


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

meh.


----------



## Doogal (May 20, 2009)

Votes for the Mk4 :screwy: 

...and the VR6s arent GTIs.


----------



## BrianPfeifer (Oct 27, 2009)

As much as I do love the MKII, I had to go with the MKIV


----------



## BrianPfeifer (Oct 27, 2009)

> ...and the VR6s arent GTIs.


 ...you're saying there's no such thing as a gti vr6?


----------



## Doogal (May 20, 2009)

The Mk3 was just a VR6 and the Mk4 is just V6.


----------



## BrianPfeifer (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## BrianPfeifer (Oct 27, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 
whammy


----------



## Doogal (May 20, 2009)




----------



## vwtechscott (Mar 23, 2010)

Gonna have to agree with Brian Pfeifer on this one. In the original post i said US spec, since there would be way too many variants if we added others. And as far as us spec cars go, the MK3 was a GTI VR6 as well as the MK4. But that is a sweet @$$ Golf V6 4mo


----------



## BrianPfeifer (Oct 27, 2009)

I have to say, I did not know there was a Haldex golf besides the r32.


----------



## Doogal (May 20, 2009)

Aye I knew you meant US Spec, I was just being pedantic haha. Yeah our VR6 was a 4Motion, we also had the V5, or VR5 which was a 2.3L 5cyl. and also came with 4Motion.


----------



## vwtechscott (Mar 23, 2010)

I wish the US got cool **** like that


----------



## Caza84GTI (Jan 26, 2008)

I think the mk6 has been a huge flop. The interior is cheap and it looks like Stitch from Lilo and Stitch.


----------



## BrianPfeifer (Oct 27, 2009)

Caza84GTI said:


> I think the mk6 has been a huge flop. The interior is cheap and it looks like Stitch from Lilo and Stitch.


 
Agreed. Honestly, I wasn't a huge fan of the MKV either. Sometimes the GTI's can look good when the right things are done, but they look like small minivans to me. MkIV was definitely the pinnacle. 




vwtechscott said:


> I wish the US got cool **** like that


 It seems like in Euro they will make anything you request. I'd love to have a vr6T MKIV Jetta with Haldex.


----------



## 1337cshacker (Aug 27, 2009)

Doogal said:


> Aye I knew you meant US Spec, I was just being pedantic haha. Yeah our VR6 was a 4Motion, we also had the V5, or VR5 which was a 2.3L 5cyl. and also came with 4Motion.


 Wrong. Not this particular quote above, wrong about "vr6 not GTI" :thumbdown: 










99, mk3, *GTI, VR6* 

Double wammy  

Someone go for ULTRA wammy? 

Plus the v6 4motion is not a VR correct?


----------



## BrianPfeifer (Oct 27, 2009)

1337cshacker said:


> Plus the v6 4motion is not a VR correct?


 Yeah, that's what his whole argument was about.


----------



## 1337cshacker (Aug 27, 2009)

Lets all just go back to talking about how awesome the mk2 is and how nothing else can compare.


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

Yeah man you can't be scene without one...


----------



## Doogal (May 20, 2009)

1337cshacker said:


> Wrong. Not this particular quote above, wrong about "vr6 not GTI" :thumbdown:
> 
> 99, mk3, *GTI, VR6*
> 
> ...


 
Haha, we already sorted this. 

and the V6 4 Motion is a VR6, its the 2.8 24v.


----------



## Veedubgli (Oct 23, 2000)

I voted MKII 16v. I would put them in this order..... 

1. MKII 16v 
2. MKI 
3. MKIV 1.8t (337's and 20ths in particular) 

^^ These 3 all have the best combination of performance and looks (both interior and exterior).


----------



## BrianPfeifer (Oct 27, 2009)

Eric D said:


> Not sold in the US, but the UK.
> 
> Available in 8v and 16v versions, Jetta GTI
> Online brochure.
> http://www.volkswizard.co.uk/brochures/1991jettagti16vbrochure.htm



That's crazy. I wonder if that's what the US GLI is equivalent to.


----------



## Randum311 (Feb 15, 2010)

*mk6!?*

I don't see the mk6 on here.... lol

Its the first one I've owned! Others I just judge on looks...


----------



## BrianPfeifer (Oct 27, 2009)

Come on, man. you're first has to be the MKIV. Then you get the experience of replacing your water pump 9 times because the OEM has a plastic impeller. Then your glove box door latch can break so all your shlt falls onto the floor during a high speed turn. And your moon roof drains rust out your doors. and your coilpacks blow from a giant storm so you can only drive 20mph with your CEL flashing at you all the time.

...This makes me seem to hate my mkiv...but I love it to death.


----------



## Ervinmudkips (Aug 10, 2010)

G


----------



## vwtc (Oct 2, 2010)

this is tough, gotta go with mk1, started it all and is 100% most fun. ive owned or driven all the gti mks and they are each unique, but...they all basically do what the gti is supposed to do...look good, handle, accelerate, brake, serve daily driver function, get good gas mileage, be reliable(mostly), offer a large aftermarket, make a statement, work well for average sized family's all at a price that is within most peoples price range, whether new or "previously appreciated"(used). i believe it combines all that a car needs to offer better than any other car in history. i sort of agree as a purist that the vr6 isnt a true gti, but then the gti is really just a formula rather than actual group of specs. it took time for me to warm to the use of a turbo, but once again, this day in age, it works. long live the gti, its a legend! 

mk1 for pure fun 
mk4 best looking 
mk2 almost as good as mk1 but better daily 
mk3 almost as good as mk2 but better daily 
mk5 ugly in my opinion but still good, added saftey/creature comforts improvement for some, not for me 
mk6 looks better than mk5, held its own in recent best handling car test in car n driver


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

The MKIII is what turned me on to VW, so I'd have to go with the MKIII or the MKI.


----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm not good with the GTI's but I thought the VR6 was the better then the 1.8T. Thought the VR6 was the better version? What makes them different? Like I said, don't know much about the GTI never owned one but I do like the looks and everything about the GTI's!!


----------



## Toby16custom (May 16, 2006)

No big MK3 fans in this neck of the woods, I do support the 16v GTI....just below the Vr6 

True german engineering in the 15 degree design. Just like a tank haha 


Das Panzer


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

02GTIVDUB said:


> MK4 1.8T but i am biased lol


 
what he said.


----------



## damms22 (Oct 16, 2010)

MK4 1.8T GTI (includes 337, & GTI 20th)


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

vwtc said:


> mk1 for pure fun
> mk4 best looking
> mk2 almost as good as mk1 but better daily
> mk3 almost as good as mk2 but better daily
> ...


X2 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

bizybyker said:


> Oh I'm sorry I didn't know you could get a MK2 with 6speed's, fantastic interior, turbo charged engines, 20 valves, factory lowered suspenshion, awesome brakes and so on.  Hey don't get me wrong I love me an MK2 just as much as the next guy, but the MK4 can be had with so many great goodies it gets my vote. I like bang for your buck and the MK4 has plenty. :beer:


MK2's didn't need all that extra fluff to be awsome....


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

wantacad said:


> MK2's didn't need all that extra fluff to be awesome....


Hey I love the MK2 GTI but would I take one over my 20th? Hells no.  But screw them all they are FWD... Whhhhoooo wants to trade me an 964 turbo for a clean 20th??!!? I am becoming bored with my car. and the fact that it is FWD.... :laugh:opcorn:


----------



## jimb (May 29, 2000)

Mk II 16V, FTW. My first new car was a 1990 Wolfsburg Edition GTI 8V. I really wanted the 16V, but could not afford one at the time. Years later when VW started selling the "Mom and the Kids" (4dr) version of the GTI in the US, I bought my Mk V. If I hadn't owned the II, I would have never bought the V.


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

I had to vote for the original 1983-1984 Rabbit GTI. I used to really like the original Volkswagen Rabbits and the GTI really caught my attention when it first came out. Never owned one though. I was in the Army at the time and couldn't really afford a new car. However I did have a few friends that had them. They were the original affordable pocket rocket. :thumbup:


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

how the **** can you people not vote for the car you all want and long for.mk3 vr6 all day, everyday.The poll shows it in 4th place, however the mk3 forums and classifieds show it in first place. Most desired dub out there in terms of h20 cooled.to many mk4, and mk2 peeps trying to trade for the superior dub, the mk3:thumbup:


----------



## Tala (Sep 7, 2010)

It's really hard to say because I've only driven the MK4...But in appearance, I like the MK6 but that's JUST appearance


----------



## BrianPfeifer (Oct 27, 2009)

uNLeaSHeD. said:


> I'm not good with the GTI's but I thought the VR6 was the better then the 1.8T. Thought the VR6 was the better version? What makes them different? Like I said, don't know much about the GTI never owned one but I do like the looks and everything about the GTI's!!


 They kind of even out. VR6 has better top end and torque but the 1.8T has boost on it's side and it's lighter, so it accelerates faster off the line and pulls like a beast.


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

mk3 got another vote:beer:


----------



## GolfR4Life (Jan 5, 2011)

Caza84GTI said:


> I think the mk6 has been a huge flop. The interior is cheap and it looks like Stitch from Lilo and Stitch.


 LOL but it's the best one now. Best interior by all the reviews, best GTI so far! Can't say that now. 

The interior is higher quality than other VW cars I have had in the past, even my A4.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

Caza84GTI said:


> I think the mk6 has been a huge flop. The interior is cheap and it looks like Stitch from Lilo and Stitch.


 I've owned every Golf generation except the first, and the MK6 has the best quality interior of them all. How is it a huge flop again?


----------



## ilvtofu (Dec 3, 2010)

Hajduk said:


> I've owned every Golf generation except the first, and the MK6 has the best quality interior of them all. How is it a huge flop again?


 +1 It definitely has the best interior, even the speedo/trip computer is much improved from the MK5 

Also interior feels quieter and smoother which should be accounted for IMO. Haha I think the MK6 pretty much discounts the MK5 in this competition although it was really more evolutionary than revolutionary


----------



## fahrvergnugen657 (Aug 31, 2010)

that was hard, as i love ALL gti's. 

i drive an mkv. i love mk4s. my parents had mk1s and mk2s, and i also love the mk6... if i was going to go buy a gti, without $ object, i'd go get an mk6... and i want a mk4 and mk5 too, lol! i voted for the mk5.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Should be an option for a MkII VR6 :wave:


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

mk3 is gaining.it seems like everyone wants a mk3 vr, so why is it in 4th?


----------



## Turbo3 (Sep 15, 2005)

I just wanna know how anyone can say the MKIV 1.8T is the best? Can you say heavy and under powered:thumbdown: 

And why the hell isn't the R32 in the line up??????? It's a GTI


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

PugetJim54 said:


> Where is a choice for the 2010 Mark VI? That's the best in my book.


 X∞ 

A poll without the superior MkVI is like judging red wine without entries from Tempranillo, Sangiovese, Malbec, Pinot Noir, and Dornfelder. 

This poll is medieval. :what:


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

feels_road said:


> X∞
> 
> A poll without the superior MkVI is like judging red wine without entries from Tempranillo, Sangiovese, Malbec, Pinot Noir, and Dornfelder.
> 
> This poll is medieval. :what:


 they didnt need to include it, the mk3 is included and is better in every way


----------



## rockstar (Mar 8, 2000)

Oops, I misvoted, I meant to go mk 2 16v not 8v.. sorry!


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

lol at mk4 for any votes


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

vwtc said:


> mk4 best looking
> mk2 almost as good as mk1 but better daily
> mk3 almost as good as mk2 but better daily
> mk5 ugly in my opinion but still good, added saftey/creature comforts improvement for some, not for me
> mk6 looks better than mk5, held its own in recent best handling car test in car n driver


 gotta agree


----------



## D Clymer (Feb 18, 1999)

In the 21 years I've been driving I've owned all versions of the GTI except the Mk3 and the Mk5/6. I like the Mk6 so much that I was planning to buy one until VW announced the Golf R. Now I am planning to buy one of those next year. 

As far as the best GTI? In my mind the Mk2 GTI 16V is the one that shines the brightest in terms of the classic GTI qualities: agility, high grip, strong acceleration, and comfort/refinement. The Rabbit GTI was an amazing car and is my second vote, but the 16V GTI has always seemed like the ultimate evolution of that basic concept. 

VW has rediscovered the magic with the Mk5 and Mk6. I love the styling of the Mk6 and with the way the auto magazines are raving about the way it drives, I think the magic is back. 

I like all generations, but we really didn't get a real GTI during the Mk3 years. There was a really nice 16V GTI Mk3 with 150 hp sold elsewhere that would have kept things closer to the true concept. Still, the VR6 Mk3 is a cool car for different reasons.


----------



## Dmeyers (Jan 4, 2011)

mk4 vr6:beer::beer:


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

mk3 ftw.:heart:


----------



## BaBy BoOeY (Feb 13, 2010)

MK3 ftmfw, First GTI with the VR nuff said..


----------



## wren38 (Sep 21, 2010)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> mk3 ftw.:heart:


 :thumbup::beer:


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

mk3 about to pass mk1


----------



## BrianPfeifer (Oct 27, 2009)

there should be a poll for best variant


----------



## euromaxituning (May 30, 2004)

WTH?? VW made a 2.slow mk4 GTI?!? Didn't they learn their lesson with the mk3 2/0 GTI??


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

ArtieLange said:


> I voted the A1, had one in hs. Such a great car.


X2:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


However this poll is biased towards the "engine" it came with too. I would remove all the engine types and just have the Models. That would be a much better poll, IMO


----------



## BrianPfeifer (Oct 27, 2009)

euromaxituning said:


> WTH?? VW made a 2.slow mk4 GTI?!? Didn't they learn their lesson with the mk3 2/0 GTI??


they are few but you'll see some around. although they aren't too quick, the 2.0 8v (mainly ABA) is bulletproof with forged internals. add a turbo and you have quite the setup.


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Mk3 vr:thumbup: mk4 are sweet looking but my buddy has nothin but probs with his 1.8t. Not to mention I smoke his ass 1st through third every time.. Damn turbo lag :laugh: if we woulda got the abf 16v that woulda had my vote and ownership forrr sureeace:


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

in case nobody has noticed , the mk3 is gaining quickly,finally the right votes are getting counted:beer:


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

maybe poll can be revised to include the new model as well,either way lets get more votes:thumbup:


----------



## Stealth18T (Oct 9, 2005)

My vote goes to Mk2 16v, and Mk6 GTI, why? Because they are better versions of the best! Mk1 and Mk5.


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Stealth18T said:


> My vote goes to Mk2 16v, and Mk6 GTI, why? Because they are better versions of the best! Mk1 and Mk5.


The mk5 is an ugly fat slut:wave:


----------



## mmmGadgets (Dec 22, 2010)

*Mk3 gti vr6*

I'd probably buy a MK6 if I could afford it today but back when my 1st dub was running, I longed for the vr6 version. Still see the odd yellow one on the road.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

sweetrocco420 said:


> The mk5 is an ugly fat slut:wave:


So's your Mom. 

Best ever was, ever will be....

Sallow tail


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey hey hey!  so is ur sister:laugh: is that your yellow rabbit? I look at that **** every year at h20 ! ****s cleannnnnn sir:thumbup: many:beer: for you!


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

sweetrocco420 said:


> Hey hey hey!  so is ur sister:laugh: is that your yellow rabbit? I look at that **** every year at h20 ! ****s cleannnnnn sir:thumbup: many:beer: for you!


:laugh::thumbup:

And I wish it was my swallowtail. I owned a 84 Rabbit GTI. 
:beer:


----------



## VW 35i (Aug 25, 2004)

Voted MK2 GTI 8V

but I think that the best GTI is the one you owned, the one that you had in your garage at night for years, I am not talking about beauty, but memories


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Astovio (Aug 3, 2010)

I own a MkIV VR6 24v right now... its the only gti I've owned. Its a fantastic daily driver, but it seems kinda sluggish to me...I'm gonna do some work to it to try and fix that, but the fact of the matter is VW's have been getting fatter and slower every generation. My mk4 has about 600 lbs on a mk3 (pretty sure thats based on a 2.0 slow mk3... dont know how much the vr6's weigh). I voted for the mkII 16v. Never drivin one, but I've heard a lot of good things about the abf (abf was mk2 right?) and I kinda want it. Gettin hard to find though.


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Astovio said:


> I own a MkIV VR6 24v right now... its the only gti I've owned. Its a fantastic daily driver, but it seems kinda sluggish to me...I'm gonna do some work to it to try and fix that, but the fact of the matter is VW's have been getting fatter and slower every generation. My mk4 has about 600 lbs on a mk3 (pretty sure thats based on a 2.0 slow mk3... dont know how much the vr6's weigh). I voted for the mkII 16v. Never drivin one, but I've heard a lot of good things about the abf (abf was mk2 right?) and I kinda want it. Gettin hard to find though.


That's cause you won't find one here:laugh: abf is a euro 2.0 16v sir:thumbup: vr eater all day long... I want one in a Rocco badddd


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

My vote from that list was for the Mk2 16v... but if all variations were included, i'd go for the Golf GT TDI 150hp


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

firstorbit84 said:


> My vote from that list was for the Mk2 16v... but if all variations were included, i'd go for the Golf GT TDI 150hp


which platform had the golf gt tdi?>


----------



## Exhaustdd (Mar 25, 2010)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> how the **** can you people not vote for the car you all want and long for.mk3 vr6 all day, everyday.The poll shows it in 4th place, however the mk3 forums and classifieds show it in first place. Most desired dub out there in terms of h20 cooled.to many mk4, and mk2 peeps trying to trade for the superior dub, the mk3:thumbup:


Everyone is trying to trade for a mk3 because the economy is not great and they know if they are trading for a mk3 they will be getting cash too


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

INKD80 said:


> Everyone is trying to trade for a mk3 because the economy is not great and they know if they are trading for a mk3 they will be getting cash too


yeah, okay.,anyways mk3 got 4 more votes today.were gaining on mk1


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

also just browsing the different classifieds, there are more people looking for mk3's than selling.Maybe our cars are starting to appreciate.:thumbup:


----------



## Exhaustdd (Mar 25, 2010)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> yeah, okay.,anyways mk3 got 4 more votes today.were gaining on mk1


This was said in jest, I do know about your unconditional love for the mk3 vr


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

BrianPfeifer said:


> Agreed. Honestly, I wasn't a huge fan of the MKV either. Sometimes the GTI's can look good when the right things are done, but they look like small minivans to me. MkIV was definitely the pinnacle.


The Mk4 might have been the best looking but it was a bloated pig with numb steering.

I should know... I owned two of them. :laugh:

Mk2 16V is the best... however the Mk5/Mk6 is the best all around.


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

XM_Rocks said:


> The Mk4 might have been the best looking but it was a bloated pig with numb steering.


My biggest beef with the MKIV was there was almost nothing to differentiate the GTI from the Golf. No body styling differences, pretty much just wheels. Different seats and in some cases steering wheel were the only inside differences. This aside from engine/suspension differences.

That said, the MKV and VI are the best cars despite their heft. Good power and torque, a completely new suspension, classy interiors, world-class safety, etc. I loves me some MKI-MKIII, but the "best" car are the newer ones.


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

silverA4quattro said:


> My biggest beef with the MKIV was there was almost nothing to differentiate the GTI from the Golf. No body styling differences, pretty much just wheels. Different seats and in some cases steering wheel were the only inside differences. This aside from engine/suspension differences.
> 
> That said, the MKV and VI are the best cars despite their heft. Good power and torque, a completely new suspension, classy interiors, world-class safety, etc. I loves me some MKI-MKIII, but the "best" car are the newer ones.


best is the mk3, enough new creature comforts, perfect styling,yet old enough to cateur to us elders:wave:


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

lol @ the Mk4 1.8T beating the Mk5 2.0T by 2 to 1.

I guess the 1.8T nEvaH LoSeS


----------



## JTI23 (Jul 21, 2010)

mk4 all the way! 
i think it has the most comfortable ride and tuning it is a breeze!


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

mk2 16V :thumbup:


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

wolfsburgfanatic said:


> mk2 16V :thumbup:


X 1,000 :heart:


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

lets get the vote total to 500:thumbup:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Mk1 gaining on MK4


----------



## VR6lover27 (May 16, 2009)

Owner of an MkIV Gti Vr6 and i love this car but my vote went to an MIII(tough decision) that's what i want to get in the future.


----------



## Vr6>1.8t! (Feb 9, 2011)

lol how is the mk2 16v on top still??? cmon get with the times mk2 Fan boys
Vr6 fw!!


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

Vr6>1.8t! said:


> lol how is the mk2 16v on top still??? cmon get with the times mk2 Fan boys
> Vr6 fw!!


The VR is the equivilant of having a 400lb asthmatic crooner strapped to your front bumper.

The only thing its good for is the sound. :laugh:

Seriously though the Mk3 Vr6 was decent however the Mk4 (non-R) was the worse generation ever made. 

Well having said that if you want to cruiser car and you aren't concerned with handling or steering feel the MK4 is ok I guess.

IMO the GTI was supposed to be fun, simple, light on its feet, economical and tossable. 

Not a GT lux car.

Thats where the MK4 lost its way imo.


----------



## Doogal (May 20, 2009)

Mk4 :screwy:


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

again, everyone thinks the mk3 is the best, as do i.Why are we still in 4th:screwy:


----------



## Sharino (Aug 11, 2005)

high reving 16V is what the GTI is about!

MK2 FTW!


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Although I've never owned a GTI myself I've been around them, and driven every model modified, and stock street, and track including MKVI's. I would have to say the most fun to drive would have to be a MKI the power to weight ratio was perfect the suspension was fantastic, and the the seat of pants dyno felt like the car had much more power than it actually had.

The second best would be a MKIV 1.8t 6spd for me. These cars are extremely tunable, and respond well to any mod thrown at them being the same mechanical make-up my GLI never gave me one single issue man I miss that car.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

UCME2 said:


> The second best would be a MKIV 1.8t 6spd for me. These cars are extremely tunable, and respond well to any mod thrown at them being the same mechanical make-up my GLI never gave me one single issue man I miss that car.


Having owned a BT 2000 GTI 1.8T and a 20th AE (I am not a MK4 hater) IMO the 2.0T trumps the 1.8T.

A Stage 2 - 2.0T would make more power than a K04 powered 1.8T with less lag.

Even chipped the 1.8T didn't throw down much power. I also remember a bunch of failed turbos on 1.8T chipped cars compared to the 2.0T.


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

mk3 got more votes:thumbup:


----------



## slage1 (Nov 5, 2001)

I vote...


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

^^^ :thumbup::beer:


----------



## xhxxkxxdx (Apr 15, 2006)

why wasn't the mk4 R32 in the poll?


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

xhxxkxxdx said:


> why wasn't the mk4 R32 in the poll?


 It's not a GTI, it's a R32.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Mk2 16v ftw. I'm helping fix one up right now!


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

There was a MK4 2.0 GTI? huh.. Euro only I presume?


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

bizybyker said:


> There was a MK4 2.0 GTI? huh.. Euro only I presume?


It was in the US.

It was before and right around the introduction of the 1.8T.

iirc 99-00


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

*Mk1 ftw*

I owned a 84 GTi White/blue interior and loved it. Couldn't pass on the FS sign when I drove past it. Bought it for $3k in '90, and drove it till the end of '95 when I started college. Someone broke in and stole the stero (and missed the $500 worth of amps and subs, small car syndrome i guess). Anyways, I remember that I always looked up to the '92 16V, but hear many 8v's making as much HP due to the weight differences. But a Mk2 righteously stanced, tucked, and cambered would beat out the MK1 on style, and not to mention the engine bay if cleaned up. Then the MK1 with carbs or ICB's would be awesome also. So then hey wth, let's toss in the MK3 VR6, never owned one, but I wouldn't kick it out of bed for eating crackers...

I picked MK1's since they are simple, light, and tottally tunerable. Aftermarket hasn't given up, so there's a great fan base. 

Money no object: I'd go for the Golf24 (future GTi?)


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

mk3 3 new votes 2day:thumbup:


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

need 140 0r more votes...


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

slage1 said:


> I vote...


What clean example, beautiful :thumbup: 

I also voted for the MkII 16v  Although, it doesnt mention which 16v  The Pl or 9a?


----------



## '90CalypsoGLI (Mar 17, 2005)

Take any motor out of the MKIII and above and put it into a MKII and see who beats who. Only reason I don't say MKI is that the swaps are significantly harder. I voted for MKII not only because I have two but I've driven all generations except forMKVI and steering feels numb, suspension feels soft, traction break point is less predictable not to mention that real drivers don't need ABS or sissy airbags.:laugh:


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

'90CalypsoGLI said:


> Take any motor out of the MKIII and above and put it into a MKII and see who beats who. Only reason I don't say MKI is that the swaps are significantly harder. I voted for MKII not only because I have two but I've driven all generations except forMKVI and steering feels numb, suspension feels soft, traction break point is less predictable not to mention that real drivers don't need ABS or sissy airbags.:laugh:


cool, but what can touch mk3 styling:beer:


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> cool, but what can touch mk3 styling:beer:


apparently the MK2 16v, MK1 and MK4. :laugh:


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> cool, but what can touch mk3 styling:beer:


A Corolla?


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

I wonder if a pole for the GLI rather than GTI, would have similar, if not the same results? Assuming you include the MkIII GLX as a GLI stand in. 



CodeMan said:


> A Corolla?


:laugh: 

I do really like MkIII's though :thumbup:

:thumbup: for "The Ocean"


----------



## Vr6>1.8t! (Feb 9, 2011)

I still think anyone whos down with that 16valves smokin crack...either that or your mothers were befor birth, get with the times yo:banghead:


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

Gotta go with the original, how can you NOT vote mk1?


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

Vr6>1.8t! said:


> I still think anyone whos down with that 16valves smokin crack...either that or your mothers were befor birth, get with the times yo:banghead:


Are you trying to insinuate that 16 is too few valves  ?

And for the record, my mother only smoked the finest of meth during pregnancy, like any decent individual... Although only after a :beer: or :beer::beer: , mind you :thumbup:

Noticed MkI's and MkIV 1.8t's are almost even


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

sticky euro said:


> Gotta go with the original, how can you NOT vote mk1?


easy, the mk3 is a much improved mk1


----------



## VR6~aholic (Oct 1, 2008)

While a 16v is great fun once you put a turbo on it, it's nothing stock compared to a vr. It might rev but it would be nice if it made power while doing so  My vote is mk3 for sure. 

MK4s are like the chubby girl you don't really want your buddies to see you with in public. :wave::thumbdown:


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

VR6~aholic said:


> MK4s are like the chubby girl you don't really want your buddies to see you with in public. :wave::thumbdown:


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

VR6~aholic said:


> anything newer than a 92 is like the chubby girl you don't really want your buddies to see you with in public. :wave::thumbdown:


I agree :thumbup:


----------



## Vr6>1.8t! (Feb 9, 2011)

Chubby grils suck a mean d!ck...
so basicly if u want a small lipped white trash chick go for the mk1
a mk4 will bone you all night and still want more when ur done...


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

so the mk3 is the supa fine supa model:thumbup:


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

I vote


----------



## Vr6>1.8t! (Feb 9, 2011)

Chubby girls ftw!


----------



## wolfsburg__gli (Feb 24, 2009)

Vr6>1.8t! said:


> Chubby grils suck a mean d!ck...
> so basicly if u want a small lipped white trash chick go for the mk1
> a mk4 will bone you all night and still want more when ur done...


hahahaha. interesting perspective.


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

http://euromedian.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/IMG_1315.jpg

mk3 ftmfw//top that ****eace:


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

Vr6>1.8t! said:


> Chubby grils suck a mean d!ck...
> so basicly if u want a small lipped white trash chick go for the mk1
> a mk4 will bone you all night and still want more when ur done...


so, it's like a moped... all kinda fun, but you're too ashamed to let your friends catch ya riding it?


----------



## VR6~aholic (Oct 1, 2008)

tSoG-84bit said:


> so, it's like a moped... all kinda fun, but you're too ashamed to let your friends catch ya riding it?


:laugh:


----------



## subliminalmk1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Vr6>1.8t! said:


> I still think anyone whos down with that 16valves smokin crack...either that or your mothers were befor birth, get with the times yo:banghead:


I have a feeling youve only drivin the fat chicks


----------



## Vr6>1.8t! (Feb 9, 2011)

Once you go fat ull throw out your back!


----------



## VR6~aholic (Oct 1, 2008)

Still more proof! :laugh:


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

MkII 16v :heart:

Although I did love my BT 1.8T MkIV...


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

VR6~aholic said:


> Still more proof! :laugh:


 lmfao

and the mk3 still knows it's place..last :laugh:


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

^^2nd that :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Wish that pic was focused...would be my computer background.


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

wantacad said:


> lmfao
> 
> and the mk3 still knows it's place..last :laugh:


:thumbdown::screwy::banghead::thumbdown::facepalm:


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> :thumbdown::screwy::banghead::thumbdown::facepalm:


get your dick out of an mk3 tailpipe, and while you're at it.. shut the **** up.


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

tSoG-84bit said:


> get your dick out of an mk3 tailpipe, and while you're at it.. shut the **** up.


wow dude:screwy::thumbdown:


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> :thumbdown::screwy::banghead::thumbdown::facepalm:


 
Truth hurts huh? It's ok, you tried.


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

wantacad said:


> Truth hurts huh? It's ok, you tried.


its not truth, its opinion, unfortunately your a minority
and i bet youd rather have a perfect example like mine over any other vag car:thumbup:


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> its not truth, its opinion, unfortunately your a minority
> and i bet youd rather have a perfect example like mine over any other vag car:thumbup:


I almost bought an mk3 once, but I didn't have a sawzall, and wasn't sure how I'd get an entire front clip across the canadia border, for engine swappage.

you're in the states, so if I can find a sawzall, and you don't mind helping load the clip in the truck, I'll take it. I'll even bring something to drink while we chop it up.


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

tSoG-84bit said:


> I almost bought an mk3 once, but I didn't have a sawzall, and wasn't sure how I'd get an entire front clip across the canadia border, for engine swappage.
> 
> you're in the states, so if I can find a sawzall, and you don't mind helping load the clip in the truck, I'll take it. I'll even bring something to drink while we chop it up.


that isnt going to happen, but contact orchid, they sell clipseace:


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> its not truth, its opinion, unfortunately your a minority
> and i bet youd rather have a perfect example like mine over any other vag car:thumbup:












anyone ever see this perfect example of a green turd?


----------



## happybunny (May 7, 2005)

Mk1 is the best. 83 is the best of the MK1's.

/thread


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

bluesbrothers said:


> anyone ever see this perfect example of a green turd?


ha, thanks...it now has bumpers again, was doing some detailing


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Mark 1 Catching!


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

like the last one


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

My 98 GTI VR6 was my unicorn. Regret selling her, soooooooo many good times in that beast.


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

Slverjet said:


> My 98 GTI VR6 was my unicorn. Regret selling her, soooooooo many good times in that beast.


mk3 ftw.sell the other cars in your stable, and get another.My green turd is right up there for inspiration:laugh:

to those who have one know, and for those who dont will soon know...mk3 forum is quite a popular place as of late with a ton of noobs.


----------



## Doogal (May 20, 2009)




----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

Doogal said:


>


 
So other than being donor cars they make good kindling? Damm Mk3's are pretty good I guess.


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

we just got 4 more votes today,thanks:thumbup:


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

I'm curious why you feel the need to 'prove' something to everyone. 

This is a poll to determine who likes what, not a challenge to get your personal favorite to the top.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

so, I might be taking the dbags advice and buy an mk3... 

friend of my neighbor was trying to decide if his girlfriends 98 TDI is worth fixing up, and I told him I'd give him 1000 for it, and the parts car she has. 

strip them both, throw TDI in mk1. sell everything else at swap meets, and sawzall/scrap the shells. 

worth it?


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

tSoG-84bit said:


> ...TDI in mk1.... worth it?


Absolutely.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

CodeMan said:


> Absolutely.


I was thinking, if the jetta will pass inspection, to run it into the ground first. just cuz...


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

torn between mk1 and mk2 16v.. MK1 set the stage, but no the mk2 set the bar. :thumbup:


----------



## Squish_GTI (Mar 3, 2011)

*Long time reader, first time poster - GTI MkV FTW*

1st post - win. :wave:

To paraphrase Mr. Jeremy Clarkson:
"Greatest ever GTI is the Mark 1.. as the years went by the GTI got fatter, uglier and slower.. until.. GTI MkV!" 

MkVI tries to be MkV so hard.
All previous versions of the GTI are fine vehicles, but can't compare.
MkI started it all but lets be serious, it can't even compare to the MkV.

MkV FTW. Just look at the international awards this car has won from 2006-2009.


----------



## GolfR4Life (Jan 5, 2011)

Squish_GTI said:


> 1st post - win. :wave:
> 
> To paraphrase Mr. Jeremy Clarkson:
> "Greatest ever GTI is the Mark 1.. as the years went by the GTI got fatter, uglier and slower.. until.. GTI MkV!"
> ...


MKV was FTW till the MKVI came out and stole that. The MKVI is the MK5 just refined and much better in many areas. It isn't trying it is a MK5 under the skin just a much more refined one. 

Top Gear even said in a article somewhere MKVI is even better than the previous version but they still haven't done a show for it yet...can't wait.

"Volkswagen has taken the truly excellent Mk V GTI and tweaked it in various vital respects. The engine is slightly lighter, but provides more power with better economy. It now has a limited slip diff to better harness that extra power, and an adaptive chassis that does comfy, not so comfy, and sporty at the touch of a button. The exhaust note is also astonishing and surely unprecedented in a 2.0-litre German hatchback." Top Gear


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

Squish_GTI said:


> MkI started it all but lets be serious, it can't even compare to the MkV.


 
I agree whole heatedly with this statement, but im sure its not in the way you meant it. :laugh:

Newer GTI's are nice vehicles, but have lost so much of the spirit and connection to the road the early ones had. :beer:

for a daily, i will choose a new one with all the creature comforts, but I'd be first in line if they offered a *brand new* 83 or 92 spec GTI... :laugh:


----------



## Squish_GTI (Mar 3, 2011)

VW-TX said:


> MKV was FTW till the MKVI came out and stole that. The MKVI is the MK5 just refined and much better in many areas. It isn't trying it is a MK5 under the skin just a much more refined one.
> 
> Top Gear even said in a article somewhere MKVI is even better than the previous version but they still haven't done a show for it yet...can't wait.
> 
> "Volkswagen has taken the truly excellent Mk V GTI and tweaked it in various vital respects. The engine is slightly lighter, but provides more power with better economy. It now has a limited slip diff to better harness that extra power, and an adaptive chassis that does comfy, not so comfy, and sporty at the touch of a button. The exhaust note is also astonishing and surely unprecedented in a 2.0-litre German hatchback." Top Gear


I agree to disagree 

I think the MkVI did improve in a lot of categories from the MkV, but it's missing something... I don't know what that is, but it could be that I'm just looking at another MkV with a modified front grille that I don't like as much?

I do love both rides tho!!

I also can't wait till Top Gear does an episode on the MkVI


----------



## Squish_GTI (Mar 3, 2011)

JUS_GT_EYEZ said:


> I agree whole heatedly with this statement, but im sure its not in the way you meant it. :laugh:
> 
> Newer GTI's are nice vehicles, but have lost so much of the spirit and connection to the road the early ones had. :beer:
> 
> for a daily, i will choose a new one with all the creature comforts, but I'd be first in line if they offered a *brand new* 83 or 92 spec GTI... :laugh:


I don't know about the spirit comment, because even in stock mode the MkV is peppy, quick, has great handling and just has the "IT" factor.

Go Stage 1 in a MkV and it will show you spirit!!

I freaking love MkI's, if they sold them new, I'd be fighting with you for 1st in line lol


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

Squish_GTI said:


> I don't know about the spirit comment, because even in stock mode the MkV is peppy, quick, has great handling and just has the "IT" factor.
> 
> Go Stage 1 in a MkV and it will show you spirit!!
> 
> I freaking love MkI's, if they sold them new, I'd be fighting with you for 1st in line lol


can almost get that car in south africa still.I want a new mk3


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

quatro mas hoyeace:


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

dude, it really doesn't matter which language you use... you're still gonna sound like an idiot.


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

tSoG-84bit said:


> dude, it really doesn't matter which language you use... you're still gonna sound like an idiot.


its cool if you want to keep insulting me, im just stumped by something???As you read through the different misc mk3 forums/classifieds, etc, people are wanting to buy mk3's more than people are selling...Im guessing its because they are the desired watercooled...I mean even the beloved mk2 is being offered for trades in our forum.So why is our mk3 fairing in 4th, albeit a close tie to third


----------



## WolfzGangVR6 (Jan 1, 2002)

i believe the mk1 started it all. it was the "hot hatch" which made the saying popular. they are incredibly nimble, rigid styling, and definately give you feedback in response to spirited driving. as volkswagens changed through the generations, they definately lost that "spirit" and feedback that made you feel so connected to the car and road. in my opinion vw stopped producing "hot hatches" in early 1999. sure the new ones came with factory fast motors, and all the bells and whistles, but they also became heavier, had more electrical issues, and took away that go-kart feeling when pushing one through some curvey roads.

i voted for the mk2 16v. still had those rigid lines, definately had good power to weight ratio, and was/is an amazingly fun car to drive. 

i get stopped all the time in either of my vw's (mk1 rabbit, mk2 coupe), just for folks to reminise on how much fun they were to drive and own. even a nice mk3 vr6 (favorite vw motor of all time!!) will turn heads and spark memories of sunny days and open roads. 

i guess because everybody and thier mom has owned a mk4/5/6, they became the german toyota camry, as where the original gti's were more of an enthusiast car.


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## dacolino (Jun 1, 2002)

Mk1 Rabbit GTi gets primary vote. This is the ultimate drivers car, I have driven a V and wasnt sold on it at all, drive by wire needs some work. I agree that mk2's are the second best...and were much refined and improved greatly on a already great platform.
In order for me it goes:
1 - 83/84 GTi 
2 - mk2 gti 16v, im a small bumper/big door kinda guy so 88-early 90 preferred, but 91/92 were the sweetest oem package with interior and exterior/wheels.
3 - Mk3 gti vr6 - never got to drive a vr gti (had a vr passat wagon), but it would be fun minus understeer.
4 - Mk4 gti 1.8t (pref 337 or 20th) I have driven a chipped one they are fun.
5 - mk5/6 i guess haha.

I have driven more than a few of these...I am personally into vw's because of roadfeel...this is why I dont own newer vws cause they lack that. The mk1 gti was so raw and fun...even totally stock its a blast. 




ZACHER3tuning said:


> im just stumped by something???As you read through the different misc mk3 forums/classifieds, etc, people are wanting to buy mk3's more than people are selling...Im guessing its because they are the desired watercooled...I mean even the beloved mk2 is being offered for trades in our forum.So why is our mk3 fairing in 4th, albeit a close tie to third


People are looking for mk3's cause they are great daily drivers and cheap...MK3's as a car suck because of the awful build quality. sorry...ive owned a few and they were all rusted worse than other older models id owned...like my german built mk1 jetta gli. From my experience I have found german built vw's are more solid and undercoated better, and just last longer. Mk3's can look great I am not disproving that, but from the core they were mediocre at best.


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> its cool if you want to keep insulting me, im just stumped by something???As you read through the different misc mk3 forums/classifieds, etc, people are wanting to buy mk3's more than people are selling...Im guessing its because they are the desired watercooled...I mean even the beloved mk2 is being offered for trades in our forum.So why is our mk3 fairing in 4th, albeit a close tie to third


for one no one would insult you if you didn't act like a catholic missionary pushing religion of people who don't want it. Second, people are wanting the mk3's because they are pretty reasonable price now, making them the desired vw as of right now. i got my glx jetta for 2 grand. Also the mk2 are starting to show their age. For a daily driver, they don't cut it any more.


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

bluesbrothers said:


> for one no one would insult you if you didn't act like a catholic missionary pushing religion of people who don't want it. Second, people are wanting the mk3's because they are pretty reasonable price now, making them the desired vw as of right now. i got my glx jetta for 2 grand. Also the mk2 are starting to show their age. For a daily driver, they don't cut it any more.


so in your opinion, people are buying them up just cause there cheap?Its my opinion, its more than that.The lines on the car are timeless, the 12v vr is so great, and there easy to work on.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> so in your opinion, people are buying them up just cause there cheap?Its my opinion, its more than that.The lines on the car are timeless, the 12v vr is so great, and there easy to work on.


opinions are like ashsoles. the vortecks is full them. seriously. shut up. please. I'll say "i wish i had an mk3" if you promise to shut up about it.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> so in your opinion, people are buying them up just cause there cheap?Its my opinion, its more than that.The lines on the car are timeless, the 12v vr is so great, and there easy to work on.


So now it's not MK3's anymore that you are sackriding just the VR? Well **** in that case you better start leg humping Corrados and Passats. As for easy to work on? Please I can change out 6 timing belts on 4cyls while you change the 1 set of chains on your VR. I'd prob even spend less money.


The VR6 is a fantastic motor :thumbup:, but for ease, cost, low maintenance the 4cly ****s on them.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

CodeMan said:


> I'm curious why you feel the need to 'prove' something to everyone.
> 
> This is a poll to determine who likes what, not a challenge to get your personal favorite to the top.


Still waiting on an answer, Zach.


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

CodeMan said:


> Still waiting on an answer, Zach.


 because the results to this thread dont match up to what enthusiasts really think.Ask anyone on vortex face to face, theyll tell you the mk3 is the best design in terms of looks,styling,what have you.That the mk3 is the perfect balance of old and new mixed together , a timeless look.They will also tell you the 12v vr is the best sounding motor ever,most fun to play with.The mk4 is hated and i mean hated by everyone, yet its in 3rd place as the best ever golf/gti?The mk5 is loved a lot more than the mk4, yet its in the last spot?To me the thread results just dont match up to what is actually discussed in the model specific forums...am i trying to get the mk3 in first place? no, i dont care, i know its the bestbut if others agree, why vote opposite.:screwy:


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> because the results to this thread dont match up to what enthusiasts really think.Ask anyone on vortex face to face, theyll tell you the mk3 is the best design in terms of looks,styling,what have you.That the mk3 is the perfect balance of old and new mixed together , a timeless look.They will also tell you the 12v vr is the best sounding motor ever,most fun to play with.The mk4 is hated and i mean hated by everyone, yet its in 3rd place as the best ever golf/gti?The mk5 is loved a lot more than the mk4, yet its in the last spot?To me the thread results just dont match up to what is actually discussed in the model specific forums...am i trying to get the mk3 in first place? no, i dont care, i know its the bestbut if others agree, why vote opposite.:screwy:


You and I obviously don't converse with the same enthusiasts. Does it occur to you that since you own a Mk3 that you also probably hang out with more people that like them?

Seriously, every post you write sounds like a swooning-teenage-crush-inspired love letter. You must recognize that this is all a matter of opinion, and yet you steadfastly insist that everyone does and should agree with you.


----------



## volkstorm 666 (May 30, 2007)

I've owned at least one GTI from each of the first 4 generations and have driven the Mk5 and Mk6. I can honestly say that I really liked each one. Maybe I'm one of few who likes them all.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

CodeMan said:


> You and I obviously don't converse with the same enthusiasts.


:laugh: :thumbup: mk3's make awesome parts cars and beaters.. Fun cheap car for sure, best ever gti, hardly. sorry.



volkstorm 666 said:


> I've owned at least one GTI from each of the first 4 generations and have driven the Mk5 and Mk6. I can honestly say that I really liked each one. Maybe I'm one of few who likes them all.


No, I dont think you are one of few that like all models GTI, but this thread is not about if all gti's were/are fun to drive its about which is the best. The problem with a question like this asked on an open forum is that your idea of best may not be the same as mine. Case in point above.. :laugh:

I agree, i have never driven a GTI i did not like. I believe MK1/MK2 version are the best because they are the complete package. They Had the connection with the road, driver feed back, looks, and included all the creature comforts you need for a fun driver, with none you did not. 

I would imagine a lot that have voted have never owned much more than one or two generations. Those of us that have driven them all, can clearly see what has been lost over the years. There have been a few special models over the years that have come close to recaptuing what the sub 92 gti's had, but sadly none have. 

The GTI was built by people who wanted a fun affordable utilitarian driver, I wish the bean counters and pr guys could stay out of the way and let that happen again. 

For the record, I currently own 3 generation gti's and have owned or driven every gen GTI over the years.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> because the results to this thread dont match up to what enthusiasts really think.Ask anyone on vortex face to face, theyll tell you the mk3 is the best design in terms of looks,styling,what have you.That the mk3 is the perfect balance of old and new mixed together , a timeless look.They will also tell you the 12v vr is the best sounding motor ever,most fun to play with.The mk4 is hated and i mean hated by everyone, yet its in 3rd place as the best ever golf/gti?The mk5 is loved a lot more than the mk4, yet its in the last spot?To me the thread results just dont match up to what is actually discussed in the model specific forums...am i trying to get the mk3 in first place? no, i dont care, i know its the bestbut if others agree, why vote opposite.:screwy:


 
So you have gone around to everyone who is on Vortex and asked them? When did we meet?  Should have introduced yourself better.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

wantacad said:


> So you have gone around to everyone who is on Vortex and asked them? When did we meet?  Should have introduced yourself better.


i think he was the dude humping the mk3s at dubs on the dellywarez


----------



## volkstorm 666 (May 30, 2007)

JUS_GT_EYEZ said:


> :laugh: :thumbup: mk3's make awesome parts cars and beaters.. Fun cheap car for sure, best ever gti, hardly. sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well said, If it came down to picking one,I would have to pick the Mk2 1992 GTI 16V that came with BBS and Recaros.


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

tSoG-84bit said:


> i think he was the dude humping the mk3s at dubs on the dellywarez


 why were you watching sicko:banghead:


----------



## rjev (May 29, 2009)

are you a goddamn mormon missionary? cause I could replace every instance of your use of the word "mk3" with "jesus" and end up with the same sort of loony, rambling, desperate spiel I hear from sexually repressed 19-year-olds in suits their pastor bought for them. for christ's sake (no pun intended) just shut the hell up man. go live in a cave and don't bother anybody. you are not just saying what's on everyone's minds. you do not have your finger on the throbbing member of the watercooled community. psychologically speaking, I think you're unstable. you have the mark of someone desperately unsure of himself and his beliefs, and so through trumpeting your love of the mk3 like a guy in a ricola commerical you hope to convince not merely others, but yourself as well, that the mk3 is the best thing since billing hookers to a company expense account. so I say again, please just shut the hell up.


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

rjev said:


> are you a goddamn mormon missionary? cause I could replace every instance of your use of the word "mk3" with "jesus" and end up with the same sort of loony, rambling, desperate spiel I hear from sexually repressed 19-year-olds in suits their pastor bought for them. for christ's sake (no pun intended) just shut the hell up man. go live in a cave and don't bother anybody. you are not just saying what's on everyone's minds. you do not have your finger on the throbbing member of the watercooled community. psychologically speaking, I think you're unstable. you have the mark of someone desperately unsure of himself and his beliefs, and so through trumpeting your love of the mk3 like a guy in a ricola commerical you hope to convince not merely others, but yourself as well, that the mk3 is the best thing since billing hookers to a company expense account. so I say again, please just shut the hell up.


 ha, nice man.I love the buchart gardens btw, modeled my backyard after them...btw, which golf is your fav


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

rjev said:


> are you a goddamn mormon missionary? cause I could replace every instance of your use of the word "mk3" with "jesus" and end up with the same sort of loony, rambling, desperate spiel I hear from sexually repressed 19-year-olds in suits their pastor bought for them. for christ's sake (no pun intended) just shut the hell up man. go live in a cave and don't bother anybody. you are not just saying what's on everyone's minds. you do not have your finger on the throbbing member of the watercooled community. psychologically speaking, I think you're unstable. you have the mark of someone desperately unsure of himself and his beliefs, and so through trumpeting your love of the mk3 like a guy in a ricola commerical you hope to convince not merely others, but yourself as well, that the mk3 is the best thing since billing hookers to a company expense account. so I say again, please just shut the hell up.


 OMG, perfect. :thumbup:


----------



## Squish_GTI (Mar 3, 2011)

rjev said:


> are you a goddamn mormon missionary? cause I could replace every instance of your use of the word "mk3" with "jesus" and end up with the same sort of loony, rambling, desperate spiel I hear from sexually repressed 19-year-olds in suits their pastor bought for them. for christ's sake (no pun intended) just shut the hell up man. go live in a cave and don't bother anybody. you are not just saying what's on everyone's minds. you do not have your finger on the throbbing member of the watercooled community. psychologically speaking, I think you're unstable. you have the mark of someone desperately unsure of himself and his beliefs, and so through trumpeting your love of the mk3 like a guy in a ricola commerical you hope to convince not merely others, but yourself as well, that the mk3 is the best thing since billing hookers to a company expense account. so I say again, please just shut the hell up.


 This goes down as one of the best replies I've ever read :beer:


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

rjev said:


> are you a goddamn mormon missionary? cause I could replace every instance of your use of the word "mk3" with "jesus" and end up with the same sort of loony, rambling, desperate spiel I hear from sexually repressed 19-year-olds in suits their pastor bought for them. for christ's sake (no pun intended) just shut the hell up man. go live in a cave and don't bother anybody. you are not just saying what's on everyone's minds. you do not have your finger on the throbbing member of the watercooled community. psychologically speaking, I think you're unstable. you have the mark of someone desperately unsure of himself and his beliefs, and so through trumpeting your love of the mk3 like a guy in a ricola commerical you hope to convince not merely others, but yourself as well, that the mk3 is the best thing since billing hookers to a company expense account. so I say again, please just shut the hell up.


 and I thought we were sticking it to the man when we had the waitress ring up drinks as appetizers...


----------



## vdub4lyf (May 17, 2009)

jus_gt_eyez said:


> torn between mk1 and mk2 16v.. Mk1 set the stage, but no the mk2 set the bar. :thumbup:


 mk2 16v gti ftfw!!


----------



## gtiguy1994 (Jan 2, 2003)

A1, A2 16v, A5=win 
A4 GTI=not so good


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

oh,burn! :laugh: that was awesome,rjev.:thumbup: 
(note to self~*never* argue with rjev) 

i loved my '84 GTI,that car could handle some serious curves,for sure. 
yes,my MKIV R32 _is_ a big ol' pig,but i :heart: that VR6 torque!


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

500 votes, thanks to all who voted:beer:


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> 500 votes, thanks to all who voted:beer:


 doesn't matter how much you bump this, you're still gonna be the redheaded stepchild.


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

tSoG-84bit said:


> doesn't matter how much you bump this, you're still gonna be the redheaded stepchild.


 whatever gets you through the day:sly:


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> whatever gets you through the day:sly:


 kicking kittens, clubbing baby seals, daft punk, djarum blacks, caffeine totaling 1000mg+ a day. somedays i need to shoot things too, but ammo ain't cheap


----------



## gti_guy_2011 (Mar 21, 2011)

My MkII 8V was my favorite, but I have to give VW props for what they have done with the Mk6. It gives a hell of a nod to the old school GTI's, but with a new age, high tech blast. 

But really, I just loves me my GTI's!!!


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

lets get to 600 votes


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

shadap. bumpin this ain't gonna make the mk3 the best. :banghead:


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

tSoG-84bit said:


> shadap. bumpin this ain't gonna make the mk3 the best. :banghead:


 he wants it at 600 votes so the mk3 get even farther behind in the poll


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

bluesbrothers said:


> he wants it at 600 votes so the mk3 get even farther behind in the poll


 he's right though. everyone wants an mk3. even me. I'm lookin for a TDI jetta. so I can chop it up and put enginez in a mk1


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

I saw this and thought of you 
[video=youtube;H8OYX_3YnMI&autoplay=1]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8OYX_3YnMI[/video]


----------



## syncro87 (Apr 24, 2000)

I'd say Mk2 16v. I was going to vote Mk1, but the Mk2 kept most of the virtues of the 1 but was a better daily driver to me. Just a tad bigger, really the perfect size for every day use, hauling some stuff, etc. Interior materials were significantly better. The A/C was better, important in relatively hot climes. Great engine. In other words, the car was just enough of a refinement to fix some of the Mk1 flaws but keep the spirit.


----------



## scottyshoebox (Dec 13, 2006)

mk3


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

scottyshoebox said:


> mk3


exactly:thumbup:


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> [video=youtube;H8OYX_3YnMI&autoplay=1]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8OYX_3YnMI[/video]
> 
> exactly:thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

tSoG-84bit said:


> :thumbup:


is that you in the video???


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> is that you in the video???


i haven't been that bald above the waist in like 4 years.


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

tSoG-84bit said:


> i haven't been that bald above the waist in like 4 years.


excellent:laugh:


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

last bump,lets get the count total to 600:thumbup:


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> last bump,lets get the count total to 600:thumbup:


yea people come on. make fake accounts and vote twice if you have to. lets just get the mk3 even farther behind the mkI the mkII and even the hated mkIV GTI's


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

bluesbrothers said:


> yea people come on. make fake accounts and vote twice if you have to. lets just get the mk3 even farther behind the mkI the mkII and even the hated mkIV GTI's


don't tell the mods, but i felt bad for our MC friend, and created a dozen accounts to vote for an mk3... so they weren't losing so bad...


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

bluesbrothers said:


> yea people come on. make fake accounts and vote twice if you have to. lets just get the mk3 even farther behind the mkI the mkII and even the hated mkIV GTI's


the weird thing is, the more **** you talk, the more votes this poll gets, so lets keep this to the top.:wave:


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> the weird thing is, the more **** you talk, the more votes this poll gets, so lets keep this to the top.:wave:


yea BABY! on our way to 600,000 votes


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

bluesbrothers said:


> yea BABY! on our way to 600,000 votes


yeah, why not:thumbup:


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

bluesbrothers said:


> yea BABY! on our way to 600,000 votes


good job dick... now he'll be bumping this thread for all eternity... :facepalm:




ZACHER3tuning said:


> [video=youtube;H8OYX_3YnMI&autoplay=1]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8OYX_3YnMI[/video]
> 
> exactly:thumbup:


----------



## UndercoverDub (Jan 19, 2010)

mk3 over mk4 any day:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VIP VR6 Rabbit (Feb 15, 2007)

Mk1 GTI!


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

mk1's are cool, especially since they started the revolution, but my heart belongs to the mk3...it is just so much better...Everyones opinion will vary, but mk3 seems to be the dub of choice currently amongst us enthusiasts...:thumbup:
new enough to be current, yet old enough to be a classic...it really is the best golf,


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> mk1's are cool, especially since they started the revolution, but my heart belongs to the mk3...it is just so much better...Everyones opinion will vary, but mk3 seems to be the dub of choice currently amongst us enthusiasts...:thumbup:
> new enough to be current, yet old enough to be a classic...it really is the best golf,


did you even look at you poll? blind love is fine... but if you love the mk3 so much you really owe it to yourself to see why the majority of folks that have responded to your poll disagree.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

I ****ing hate autoplay videos.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> mk1's are cool, especially since they started the revolution, but my heart belongs to the mk3...it is just so much better...Everyones opinion will vary, but mk3 seems to be the dub of choice currently amongst us enthusiasts...:thumbup:
> new enough to be current, yet old enough to be a classic...it really is the best golf,


I'm going to go out on a limb here and assume that you have never driven or owned any VW's other than the MK3. Although people do like them, they aren't that great. They were much heavier, mushier suspension, and crappy metal materials (at least the ones made in Mexico). 

You would be singing a different tune if you drove a MK1 or a MK2.


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

nemo1ner said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here and assume that you have never driven or owned any VW's other than the MK3. Although people do like them, they aren't that great. They were much heavier, mushier suspension, and crappy metal materials (at least the ones made in Mexico).
> 
> You would be singing a different tune if you drove a MK1 or a MK2.


well i bought a new 1994 corrado slc,very slightly used mk2 1992 16v, had 17k on it,and a new 98 mk3 vr6.I have also owned mk2 vr's, and i just find that NOTHING touches the styling of the mk3.And the mushy susp, hell all vw's stock susp is total crap, nothing fk coils cant sort.The mk3 i think is the epitome of the watercooled cars, perfect styling, timeless looks, 12v vr stock,ac,cruise,leather,roof, it came with everything you need and want, minus 4 wheel drive, which those were available in europe though.First 2 generations Vw's are to square, new ones are to round, mk3 just right

while the rado was very similar, it just didnt look right compared to a proper mk3 golf.:thumbup:
i am sorry to those who i have upset in this thread, but i got sooooooo lucky to find a one owner, mint flawless mk3 golf in sequoia green , with 58k original miles, perfect paint, interior, and i am not letting this on e go ever...I am just so excited to be in one again.oh, and the rockers are perfetc as well:beer:


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> .oh, and the rockers are perfetc as well:beer:


OH MY GOD!!!!! IT HAS PERFECT ROCKERS!!!!! THAT IS AWESOME!!!!!:facepalm:


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

bluesbrothers said:


> OH MY GOD!!!!! IT HAS PERFECT ROCKERS!!!!! THAT IS AWESOME!!!!!:facepalm:


Ergo, we are all closet Mk3 lovers in denial.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

no such thing as a perfect rocker. all the good ones end up overdosing, choking to death on their own vomit, or something else equally stupid to the "mk3 nevar lose" arguement.


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

Edit: No more autoplay videos! New page


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

do do do do do do do


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

That is a really nice picture showing all the generations lines,and look how perfect the mk3 looks there up next to its rivals...thanks for the pic...:thumbup:


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

As much as I like the mkIII that pic reassures, at least to me, that the mkI is and always will be the best.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> That is a really nice picture showing all the generations lines,and look how perfect the mk3 looks there up next to its rivals...thanks for the pic...:thumbup: did I mention
> [video=youtube;H8OYX_3YnMI&autoplay=1]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8OYX_3YnMI[/video]


:facepalm: dude, since these things are so awesome, you can find me a vr6 gti cheap and awesome right?


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

not sure what your asking, but clean mk3's, esp vr's, are starting to appreciate...thanks for posting that video again as well:thumbdown:


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> not sure what your asking, but clean mk3's, esp vr's, are starting to appreciate...thanks for posting that video again as well:thumbdown:


i'm so sick of you prattling on about how awesome they are. i wanna buy one. and then destroy it.

you made me hate mk3s. thanks a lot. dick.


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

tSoG-84bit said:


> i'm so sick of you prattling on about how awesome they are. i wanna buy one. and then destroy it.
> 
> you made me hate mk3s. thanks a lot. dick.


well they are awesome, get one if you want, and youll see why they are the best.


----------



## vdub4lyf (May 17, 2009)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> That is a really nice picture showing all the generations lines,and look how perfect the mk3 looks there up next to its rivals...thanks for the pic...:thumbup:


Imo I think the mk3 was worst of the GTIs, the only thing I liked about it was the vr6 motor... I like the MK4 r32 & '92 MK2 16V GTI.


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> That is a really nice picture showing all the generations lines,and look how perfect the mk3 looks there up next to its rivals...thanks for the pic...:thumbup:


Yes sir :thumbup: . I agree, the MkIII does look good, but imo I think they all look great(especially in that picture). I'm sure the RS's dont have anything to do with it :laugh: 

Why was that video posted again  ?


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

I feel like in in grade school arguing as to why Transformers are better than Go Bots. BTW, the MK3 is the Go Bot of the VAG line.


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> not sure what your asking, but clean mk3's, esp vr's, are starting to appreciate...thanks for posting that video again as well:thumbdown:


this is the first thing i agree with. mkIII's are starting to appreciate. thats how i got my 97 pretty clean very well maintained and lowered glx jetta for 2 grand. now the owner wanted $2200, but i talked him down a bit........wait appreciate means going up in value, never mind.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

bluesbrothers said:


> this is the first thing i agree with. mkIII's are starting to appreciate. thats how i got my 97 pretty clean very well maintained and lowered glx jetta for 2 grand. now the owner wanted $2200, but i talked him down a bit........wait appreciate means going up in value, never mind.


if I can find a vr GTI for 1000 that'll pass inspection, I'll drive the **** out of it til I smasher something on purpose, out of spite, and then steal parts for swap meets and send it to the scrapper. zach, find me a "keeper" :laugh: I need a summer "wtf" car.


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

tSoG-84bit said:


> if I can find a vr GTI for 1000 that'll pass inspection, I'll drive the **** out of it til I smasher something on purpose, out of spite, and then steal parts for swap meets and send it to the scrapper. zach, find me a "keeper" :laugh: I need a summer "wtf" car.


sure, sell your pos's, and buy a real car, a "real keeper" as you put it.Mk3 golf ftw


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> sure, sell your pos's, and buy a real car, a "real keeper" as you put it.Mk3 golf ftw


when i say keeper, i mean i might keep some parts off it after i drive it into the ground kicking and screaming.


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

tSoG-84bit said:


> when i say keeper, i mean i might keep some parts off it after i drive it into the ground kicking and screaming.


if you COULD find a clean mint example like mine, i doubt youd go out of your way to ruin it, in fact, you would probably join us mk3'ers, and understand why they really are the best golf platform:thumbup:


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> if you COULD find a clean mint example like mine, i doubt youd go out of your way to ruin it, in fact, you would probably join us mk3'ers, and understand why they really are the best golf platform:thumbup:


i don't like mint. unless it comes wif chocochips. it's my favorite icecream. 

i'd love to daily a 98 tdi. then tear it apart for a engine swap when the body rusts in half. 

since this thread is about gti, not tdi, your argument doesn't work. I'd hate to daily a mk3 gti. there is no way it'd be as fun as any of my mk1s, unless i was intentionally driving it to destroy it. I usually reserve that sort of abuse for toyotas, but for you i'd make an exception.


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

tSoG-84bit said:


> i don't like mint. unless it comes wif chocochips. it's my favorite icecream.
> 
> i'd love to daily a 98 tdi. then tear it apart for a engine swap when the body rusts in half.
> 
> since this thread is about gti, not tdi, your argument doesn't work. I'd hate to daily a mk3 gti. there is no way it'd be as fun as any of my mk1s, unless i was intentionally driving it to destroy it. I usually reserve that sort of abuse for toyotas, but for you i'd make an exception.


you do realize you just said youd love to daily a mk3, right:laugh:so would the rest of vortex:thumbup:
there really isnt a finer looking hatch than the mk3 golf, PERIOD.I feel the vr owns in the engine dept, but if you want a mk3 tdi, cool bra


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> you do realize you just said youd love to daily a mk3, right:laugh:so would the rest of vortex:thumbup:
> there really isnt a finer looking hatch than the mk3 golf, PERIOD.I feel the vr owns in the engine dept, but if you want a mk3 tdi, cool bra


there is a huge difference between wanting cheap and easy 50+ Mpg and reliability, and best GTI ever.  I daily an mk4 but voted for the mark 1 gti. why? because mk4s are reliable daily transport, and the mk3s are the cheaper alternative. additionally, if you read the NEXT line, it says that since tdi != gti, your point is moot. I'd rather drive an old Peugeot diesel than an mk3 gti. :facepalm: diesel first. 

an mk and the people who choose to daily drive it... subtitled dog is my copilot. 
an mk6 : people who like new shiny things.
an mk5 : people who like new shiny things, but needed a new car a couple years ago.
an mk4 : people who need a daily driver while they work on a project car, and want it to be reliable (for a vw)
an mk3 : same people who have an mk4, just don't spend as much money.
a mk2 : people who have a pretty big hardon for classics with proper handling, but still want a little bit of reliability
a mk1 : people who are more than slightly insane but have very good taste. 



additionally, opinions are like *******s. vortecks is full of them. *IN YOUR OPINION* the mk3 is the best looking. this is not fact. this is not even an opinion shared by the majority. please make like a tree and shut the **** up about it already.


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> you do realize you just said youd love to daily a mk3, right:laugh:so would the rest of vortex:thumbup:
> there really isnt a finer looking hatch than the mk3 golf, PERIOD.I feel the vr owns in the engine dept, but if you want a mk3 tdi, cool bra


Don't get me wrong I love my jazz and ginster, buttttt u gotta respect ur roots breh I'd trade the ginster in a hearbeat for an abf 16v mk2 the jazz isn't goin anywhere anytime soon.. Ever actually.. But a abf mk2 dominates this argument.. Mk2 equals better handling, better craftsmanship, as for appearence... Ehhhh I'll take one of my rocco's over it for looks... Buttt an abf Rocco would be tits! Hmmmmmm lol:heart: mk4's just suck dick unless it's a 24v I drove an r I'm not impressed, mk5's are sweet sooo pretty much anything but a mk4 the only thing they have goin on is a juicy ass


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

tSoG-84bit said:


> a mk1 : people who are more than slightly insane but have very good taste.


:thumbup:


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

sweetrocco420 said:


> I'll take one of my rocco's over it for looks... Buttt an abf Rocco would be tits! Hmmmmmm lol:heart:


mmmmmmmm.......scirocco's and tits


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

bluesbrothers said:


> mmmmmmmm.......scirocco's and tits


i'm more of a rabbit and ass man.


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

well for what its worth, i can afford any car up to the 100k price tag, i just enjoy the mk3 golf vr the best.I almost bought a used r8, but i just love the styling, and feel of the 3rd gen golf, esp the vr.Some examples, not all, are also garage queen status, meaning they are as new,low mileage and mint oem paint and you dont want to succomb them to daily winter salt and stones.This is the case of mine, i cherish it, and i wont ever sell her...Im glad you like mk1's, but it seems as of late mk3's are becoming the most loved gen, and theres a good reason for it
i invite you to join,there now ill make like a tree:wave:


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> well for what its worth, i can afford any car up to the 100k price tag, i just enjoy the mk3 golf vr the best.I almost bought a used r8, but i just love the styling, and feel of the 3rd gen golf, esp the vr.Some examples, not all, are also garage queen status, meaning they are as new,low mileage and mint oem paint and you dont want to succomb them to daily winter salt and stones.This is the case of mine, i cherish it, and i wont ever sell her...Im glad you like mk1's, but it seems as of late mk3's are becoming the most loved gen, and theres a good reason for it
> i invite you to join,there now ill make like a tree:wave:


dude, buy me an r8 with a v12 tdi swap, and i'll make sure it has a "my other car is an mk3" bumper sticker. :laugh:


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> well for what its worth, i can afford any car up to the 100k price tag,


man i needed a laugh today. the internet at its finest, and i have a solid gold rolls royce in my garage, a Lamborghini for a daily driver and i get shofered around in a Maybach when i dont want to drive the lambo:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

bluesbrothers said:


> man i needed a laugh today. the internet at its finest, and i have a solid gold rolls royce in my garage, a Lamborghini for a daily driver and i get shofered around in a Maybach when i dont want to drive the lambo:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


well when you make a good salary, own a home, own your own business, yeah its possible, im not about to share my net worth with you gents,but yeah i do alright:thumbup:
and audi had me done deal for a black r8, with 12k on the clock, i just couldnt see myself in that car, not really my style


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> well when you make a good salary, own a home, own your own business, yeah its possible, im not about to share my net worth with you gents,but yeah i do alright:thumbup:
> and audi had me done deal for a black r8, with 12k on the clock, i just couldnt see myself in that car, not really my style


keep it comming! i do all right too. nothing like being able to afford an audi r8 and drive a pos vr6 gti. man i love the internet, always something to cheer me up.:wave:


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

bluesbrothers said:


> keep it comming! i do all right too. nothing like being able to afford an audi r8 and drive a pos vr6 gti. man i love the internet, always something to cheer me up.:wave:


super cars flaunt wealth, im not like that at all.I can also afford a big home, yet i have a 5 beedroom house, its all about what fits, and the golf vr fits, id rather have 4 of those in minty shape than one r8.Its a logic thing, so i dont expect you to understand much, i mean might as well go all out right:screwylus i want to make sure my kids get a good education, so im putting away for that as well.grow up man, you can win this battle, oh yeah MK3 FTMFW, just for ya bud


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

bluesbrothers said:


> keep it comming! i do all right too. nothing like being able to afford an audi r8 and drive a pos vr6 gti. man i love the internet, always something to cheer me up.:wave:


dude, I drive an mk4 to keep my veyron out of the weather. get over it.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

bluesbrothers said:


> man i needed a laugh today. the internet at its finest, and i have a solid gold rolls royce in my garage, a Lamborghini for a daily driver and i get shofered around in a Maybach when i dont want to drive the lambo:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


Please. I drive my Maybach and get chauffeured in a rusted out rabbit. My BBS' are wrapped in stretched lambskin. Now excuse me, but I must go re-shoe my baby giraffe.

BTW, what job pays so well that you do not need to properly write? 
(Holds up sign) "Will preetend to have 3rd grayde edukashun fer MK3."


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

you win sir



nemo1ner said:


> Please. I drive my Maybach and get chauffeured in a rusted out rabbit. My BBS' are wrapped in stretched lambskin. Now excuse me, but I must go re-shoe my baby giraffe.


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

nemo1ner said:


> Please. I drive my Maybach and get chauffeured in a rusted out rabbit. My BBS' are wrapped in stretched lambskin. Now excuse me, but I must go re-shoe my baby giraffe.
> 
> BTW, what job pays so well that you do not need to properly write?
> (Holds up sign) "Will preetend to have 3rd grayde edukashun fer MK3."


I own 22.5 percent of a restaurant chain here locally throughout the southwest.Currently 6 units and building 10 more.Have any of you ever driven a expensive eye candy supercar, then got back in a car you love, and first fell in love with back in high school, it kinda puts all into perspective.The problem with all your sarcastic comments, is that r8's, maybachs, and veyrons all cost thousands different.They are also all in different classes...The r8 in question was only 82k, not like the other super cars mentioned.Just because you can afford something, doesnt mean you should, and just because something costs more, doesnt make it better.Look at the mk3 at the top of this page, proper drop on some decent rollers, and tell me youd rather have a r8:thumbup:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

So since my first car was an 88 Camry, I guess I should buy and keep one in the garage. 

I looked. I would rather drive an R8.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> tell me youd rather have a r8:thumbup:


i'd rather have an r8.. :laugh:


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

I always say if I hit the Powerball or megamillions I would still keep my mkIII. I know it might sound funny but overtime people can build bonds with a car, even if it isn't the "coolest." Although I don't agree the mkIII is the best gti,(maybe actually 4th favorite in my opinion) I can understand the way you feel.


----------



## vagfans (Apr 18, 2011)

*Looking for PKE*

Hello all, I'm new here.
I am looking for PKE for vw cars, if someone have any information about it?
With this system you do not have to take your remote out when you approach your car, it will unlock the door when you approaching about 1-1.5metres, and will lock the door automatically when you leave your car.
Does anyone know where to get it?
Thanks!


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

tSoG-84bit said:


> i'd rather have an r8.. :laugh:


no, id rater have an r8.


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

deletedo1m said:


> I always say if I hit the Powerball or megamillions I would still keep my mkIII. I know it might sound funny but overtime people can build bonds with a car, even if it isn't the "coolest." Although I don't agree the mkIII is the best gti,(maybe actually 4th favorite in my opinion) I can understand the way you feel.



:thumbup:


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

deletedo1m said:


> I always say if I hit the Powerball or megamillions I would still keep my mkIII. I know it might sound funny but overtime people can build bonds with a car, even if it isn't the "coolest." Although I don't agree the mkIII is the best gti,(maybe actually 4th favorite in my opinion) I can understand the way you feel.


exactly...so well put,glad one person understands...r8's in my opinion, are just r8's,my mk3 golf on the other hand


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> exactly...so well put,glad one person understands...r8's in my opinion, are just r8's,my mk3 golf on the other hand


now we all know you have sex with your gti for some weird reason, and thats fine. everyone can love whatever car they want. your attitude that your car is the best in the world is what is so annoying. i would take my scirocco over any super car mention in this thread and defiantly before any craptacular mkIII gti. I dont go around like a missionary telling them its the best car in the world though. you like your car and that is great. i think my scirocco is better than your gti and this is the first and last time ill say that because i dont really care what you think about my scirocco.


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

bluesbrothers said:


> now we all know you have sex with your gti for some weird reason, and thats fine. everyone can love whatever car they want. your attitude that your car is the best in the world is what is so annoying. i would take my scirocco over any super car mention in this thread and defiantly before any craptacular mkIII gti. I dont go around like a missionary telling them its the best car in the world though. you like your car and that is great. i think my scirocco is better than your gti and this is the first and last time ill say that because i dont really care what you think about my scirocco.


understood, and noted...and more to the point, any wanker who has a good job car go down to audi and buy a r8, it takes talent and search to find a clean low mileage minty mk3, and build it to personal taste.
I also dont go around telling everyone how great the mk3 is, they do.Look in the classifieds,the mk3 classifieds has the most wtb, wtt ad;s...I think that in itself speaks volumes about how sough after and desirable the car really is.The fact is that clean unmolested rust free examples are few and far between, and that the car is actually starting to appreciate due to supply and demand.
1)do i think there the best thing on 4 wheels, hell phucking yes...
2)do i care that you prefer the scirocco over a mk3, no...
3)is there any other car ever made that i would prefer to my mk3, no
eace:


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> understood, and noted...and more to the point, any wanker who has a good job car go down to audi and buy a r8, it takes talent and search to find a clean low mileage minty mk3, and build it to personal taste.
> I also dont go around telling everyone how great the mk3 is, they do.Look in the classifieds,the mk3 classifieds has the most wtb, wtt ad;s...I think that in itself speaks volumes about how sough after and desirable the car really is.The fact is that clean unmolested rust free examples are few and far between, and that the car is actually starting to appreciate due to supply and demand.
> 1)do i think there the best thing on 4 wheels, hell phucking yes...
> 2)do i care that you prefer the scirocco over a mk3, no...
> ...



hope you use lots of lube with you gti:wave:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Talent to find a decent car? Talent is playing the piano; playing a sport very well; an ability to learn foreign languages quickly. Finding a clean car takes patience on CL. If that's your idea of talent, then there are a lot of talented ladies on the WFM CL listings. Meow.


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

nemo1ner said:


> Talent to find a decent car? Talent is playing the piano; playing a sport very well; an ability to learn foreign languages quickly. Finding a clean car takes patience on CL. If that's your idea of talent, then there are a lot of talented ladies on the WFM CL listings. Meow.


i was referring the talent part to building something that looks great...Patience is what is required to locate one, and being lucky to beat out the rest of the world first.There are quite a few people searching for the elusive mint mk3 now, i am glad i have mine, i did get lucky finding her...
i saw your hanging in the mk3 forum, glad to see it:thumbup:


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> i was referring the talent part to building something that looks great...Patience is what is required to locate one, and being lucky to beat out the rest of the world first.There are quite a few people searching for the elusive mint mk3 now, i am glad i have mine, i did get lucky finding her...
> i saw your hanging in the mk3 forum, glad to see it:thumbup:



I could spray **** on any car in my driveway and have something better looking than an mk3. it wouldn't take talent, it'd only take a bit of exlax, or about a dozen white russians (lactose intolerant means milk makes my poop angry) 

it make take some patience, cuz who wants to stand on the hood of their car w/ their pants down waiting for the night of a thousand waterfalls? :screwy:

if you're feeling lucky, I can mail you a bottle and you can dump it on her. it probably won't make her smell any better, but it couldn't hurt the look any.


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

tSoG-84bit said:


> I could spray **** on any car in my driveway and have something better looking than an mk3. it wouldn't take talent, it'd only take a bit of exlax, or about a dozen white russians (lactose intolerant means milk makes my poop angry)
> 
> it make take some patience, cuz who wants to stand on the hood of their car w/ their pants down waiting for the night of a thousand waterfalls? :screwy:
> 
> if you're feeling lucky, I can mail you a bottle and you can dump it on her. it probably won't make her smell any better, but it couldn't hurt the look any.


i know you love them as well, and are just trying to get me worked up, guess what, not working bud:laugh:


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> i know you love them as well, and are just trying to get me worked up, guess what, not working bud:laugh:


your mom is a whore, and she overcharged... tell her i want my 4 dollars back.  

oh, and your car is stupid.


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

tSoG-84bit said:


> your mom is a whore, and she overcharged... tell her i want my 4 dollars back.
> 
> oh, and your car is stupid.


jealousy is not one of your better traits


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

tSoG-84bit said:


> your mom is a whore, and she overcharged... tell her i want my 4 dollars back.
> 
> oh, and your car is stupid.


This had my lol-ing. I needed that this morning.


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

this thread needs to die. someone talk about street racing.


----------



## Exhaustdd (Mar 25, 2010)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> understood, and noted...and more to the point, any wanker who has a good job car go down to audi and buy a r8, it takes talent and search to find a clean low mileage minty mk3, and build it to personal taste.
> I also dont go around telling everyone how great the mk3 is, they do.Look in the classifieds,the mk3 classifieds has the most wtb, wtt ad;s...I think that in itself speaks volumes about how sough after and desirable the car really is.The fact is that clean unmolested rust free examples are few and far between, and that the car is actually starting to appreciate due to supply and demand.
> 1)do i think there the best thing on 4 wheels, hell phucking yes...
> 2)do i care that you prefer the scirocco over a mk3, no...
> ...


I hope a piano falls on your car with you there to see it eace:


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

INKD80 said:


> I hope a piano falls on your car with you there to see it eace:


that wont happen *******:screwy:


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

INKD80 said:


> I hope a piano falls on your car with you there to see it eace:





ZACHER3tuning said:


> that wont happen *******:screwy:


 
Besides, that only happens to Morris Marina's :thumbup:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Shhh. Don't piss off the Morris Marina Owners Club.


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

nemo1ner said:


> Shhh. Don't piss off the Morris Marina Owners Club.


You're right, my bad :snowcool: . Dont want the Morris Men to come for me


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

INKD80 said:


> I hope a piano falls on your car with you there to see it eace:


 :laugh:


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

INKD80 said:


> I hope a piano falls on your car with you there to see it eace:


so who is going to start the "worst gti ever" poll?


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

bluesbrothers said:


> so who is going to start the "worst gti ever" poll?


mk4 has already been established as ****tiest car vag has builteace:


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> mk4 has already been established as ****tiest car vag has builteace:


 Leftover styling cues and parts from Mk3's 


VW got this **** together starting again with the V.


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

wantacad said:


> Leftover styling cues and parts from Mk3's
> 
> 
> VW got this **** together starting again with the V.


theres no similarities between 3rd and 4th generation golfs, other than there both hatchbacks
mk3 got it right, mk4= total failure


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> theres no similarities between 3rd and 4th generation golfs, other than there both hatchbacks
> mk3 got it right, mk4= total failure


definition of similar sim·i·lar/ˈsimələr/Adjective
1. Having a resemblance in appearance, character, or quantity, without being identical

you are an idiot. really no similarities between the two. they are both quite similar, both two doors, sporty, fun to drive, they have wheels, and they are Volkswagen. they may not share many parts or sheet metal. the only thing they dont share in common is how much better the mk4 is over the craptastic mk3. by the way the mk4 gti has 164 votes and the crappy mk3 has a whole 77 (all engines included)


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

bluesbrothers said:


> definition of similar sim·i·lar/ˈsimələr/Adjective
> 1. Having a resemblance in appearance, character, or quantity, without being identical
> 
> you are an idiot. really no similarities between the two. they are both quite similar, both two doors, sporty, fun to drive, they have wheels, and they are Volkswagen. they may not share many parts or sheet metal. the only thing they dont share in common is how much better the mk4 is over the craptastic mk3. by the way the mk4 gti has 164 votes and the crappy mk3 has a whole 77 (all engines included)


so by your definition, mk2's are similar to mk3's then???your the idiot.susp,geometry,motors used,lighting,weight,electronics ALL inferior...dont hate on mk3's bud, youll want one very shortly, then youll feel like an ass:laugh:


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

also mk4's are anything but sporty...:laugh:


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

and you might want to check your math genious, there are 2 motors for mk3's in the poll:laugh:


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

you win kid, you're a better troll than me. i quit this thread. ****in idiot...


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> so by your definition, mk2's are similar to mk3's then???your the idiot.susp,geometry,motors used,lighting,weight,electronics ALL inferior...dont hate on mk3's bud, youll want one very shortly, then youll feel like an ass:laugh:



the mkI's are similar to the mkIV and the mkII are similar to the mkVI so yes mkII would be similar to a mkIII. Seeing as you cant read i own a 97 Jetta glx, a gti would be an inconvenience to own with two kids to get in and out of the car all the time. as with the other guy im done, there is no arguing with stupidity.:facepalm:


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

This thread is a train wreck... I know its gonna end up in blood guts and toxic smoke but somehow i keep looking back. :banghead:

hats off to zack for managing to resurect a dead thread over and over again. no one wants to to drink your coolaid, but its funny watching you try to peddle it. :laugh:

Keep it safe in the garage. Its good to know there will be at least one mk3 parts car around in the next decade or two. :beer:

:wave:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

In before the partout. How much for the skirts and rear cupholder?


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

nemo1ner said:


> In before the partout. How much for the skirts and rear cupholder?


the car and parts are priceless...This thread is about opinions, and thats what i have done, state mine loud and clear.Someone brought up how the mk4 is kicking the **** out of mk3's, and in the poll your correct...however look in the classifieds, all those losers driving the flabby hatch, want to buy a clean mk3's...The Mk3 forums are probably one of if not the fastest moving forums on the internet, let alone vortex, that also tells me there are quite a large number of us mk3 enthusiasts on here...I know you guys who are talking **** about mk3's, its in despite of me, and you do love them...I ALSO dont see may similarities between the mk2 to mk3 jump, let alone mk1 to mk4 like you said, but if you do see them, props to you, and your vivid imagination.:laugh:

oh, and my car will never be parted out,only way it will be destroyed will be when the sun consumes the earth, and turns into a supergiant,and my great great grandsons cant figure out how to load it into the spaceship saving mankind, and there greatest achievement


and to those who ask, why is this thread still going? its because of YOU trolls, asking stupid questions and making sarcastic comments to get me to reply...


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

16v mkII

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

i3rent said:


> 16v mkII
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## moar dub (Jan 22, 2011)

i refuse to acknowledge any vw car made after 95


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

moar dub said:


> i refuse to acknowledge any vw car made after 95


No OBDII MkIII's then? :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## moar dub (Jan 22, 2011)

GTOs-GTIs27 said:


> No OBDII MkIII's then? :laugh: :thumbup:


nope... i maybe confused but they made a mk4 2.o gti?


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

moar dub said:


> nope... i maybe confused but they made a mk4 2.o gti?


not in the US. 1.8t or vr6 only.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

I believe they did, for half of the '99 model year.


----------



## Mikachu (Dec 26, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

CodeMan said:


> I believe they did, for half of the '99 model year.


yes, they did a half year switch over


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

and in europe, they carried it all 99 ,model year iirc:thumbup:


----------



## namrekcad (Mar 24, 2011)

mk4 gti 1.8t cause i drive one


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

namrekcad said:


> mk4 gti 1.8t cause i drive one


thats not a good reason:laugh:


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> thats not a good reason:laugh:



its the same reason you have so.........................


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

bluesbrothers said:


> its the same reason you have so.........................


negative, ive owned and driven, mk1, mk2, corrado g60,corrado slc,mk3,skipped mk4, mk5, and mk5 r32, so yeah, mk3 trumps them all...


nothing matches its composure,timeless style,vr power, and sound, colour options, i wont start again, but i feel its the best hands down...:thumbup:

the corrado slc i bought was brand new, so was the mk5, and mk5 r32...and my mk2 16v had 28k original miles, so these wernt beat examples i ownedeace:


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> negative, ive owned and driven, mk1, mk2, corrado g60,corrado slc,mk3,skipped mk4, mk5, and mk5 r32, so yeah, mk3 trumps them all...
> 
> 
> nothing matches its composure,timeless style,vr power, and sound, colour options, i wont start again, but i feel its the best hands down...:thumbup:
> ...


blah blah blah,, im a hippy blah blah. :wave:


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

vento86 said:


> blah blah blah,, im a hippy blah blah. :wave:


i know you luv mk3's the most as well:thumbup:


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

ORLY?


----------



## whit_yo (Oct 6, 2010)

deletedo1m said:


> ORLY?


 lolwut


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

whit_ said:


> lolwut


 Gibberish filled spam post was deleted.


----------



## VDub-bros93 (May 20, 2009)

although i love the mk2s, mk3 vr6s are by far my favorite. Never owned a gti but i owned a mk2 golf 1.8 and loved it. I am now on my 3rd mk3 JETTA.......i AM a GTI guy though. love the hatchbacks.


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> negative, ive owned and driven, mk1, mk2, corrado g60,corrado slc,mk3,skipped mk4, mk5, and mk5 r32, so yeah, mk3 trumps them all...
> 
> 
> nothing matches its composure,timeless style,vr power, and sound, colour options, i wont start again, but i feel its the best hands down...:thumbup:


  

The Mk3 is dead last on my list of favorite GTIs. I dislike them immensely.


----------



## miguel indurain (Jun 13, 1999)

^^^ 
Yep, they're pretty hideous looking, from any angle.


----------



## VDub-bros93 (May 20, 2009)

cant we all just get along!!?? 

Mk3s are my favorite, i dont see how you think theyre hiddous or even remotely ugly. 

I explain to my friend today the differance between a new generation VW person and an old generation VW guy.....dont make me have to explain it again. 

Everyone has thier own opinion.......RESPECT IT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VDub-bros93 (May 20, 2009)

> nope... i maybe confused but they made a mk4 2.o gti?


 Yes they did, i guess. but technically no. It was called the Golf Gti and they sucked 8====)


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)




----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

miguel indurain said:


> ^^^
> Yep, they're pretty hideous looking, from any angle.


 sounds like you need glasses:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> sounds like you need glasses:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


 I agree with this. The mk3 has the best lines and looks. But the mk1 is the best. 

















What's not to love about this??


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

mk3 has best lines and looks, therefore is the best, hands down.:beer:


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> mk3 has best lines and looks, therefore is the best, hands down.:beer:


 /thread


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

I had an mk3 one time, then I wiped my ass and flushed the toilet...


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

tSoG-84bit said:


> I had an mk3 one time, then I wiped my ass and flushed the toilet...


  sad panda


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

VDub-bros93 said:


> Everyone has thier own opinion.......RESPECT IT!!!!!!!!!!!


 Agreed. But, just like when the Jehovah's Witnesses come knocking on my door, when people shove their opinionated "Mk3 trumps all others" mantras down my throat, it's game-on.  



tSoG-84bit said:


> I had an mk3 one time, then I wiped my ass and flushed the toilet...


  



vento86 said:


> What's not to love about this??


 Everything. It just gives off an "I'm nothing special" presence. And the Mk3 is indeed nothing special.  Not to mention the unmodified Golfs/GTIs are cross-eyed. :screwy: :laugh: 

First place on my list is the original: 

























A very close second is the second generation: 

















:thumbup:


----------



## skrudumra (Aug 12, 2010)

I voted for the Mk IV. I was never really impressed with the Mk I or II, never owned or even rode in one; though a few of my friends owned them and seemed quite smitten with their rides. The Mk III was the first to catch my attention. Both the Golfs and Jettas from those years are what made me very badly want a V-Dub of my own. Then, the Mk IV's came out. I thought the lines were cleaner, and the design seemed more tidy. In my opinion, and no offense to Mk III owners, the Mk III Golf looks somewhat bloated in direct comparison to the Mk IV. The Mk V's are very nice and compact but where the Mk III appears to be bloated, the Mk V actually is bloated. 3500 lbs. My big block Trans Am weighed that much. Well, for what it's worth that's my opinion. Mk IV. Love me some 20th Anniversary...:wave:


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

skrudumra said:


> I voted for the Mk IV. I was never really impressed with the Mk I or II, never owned or even rode in one; though a few of my friends owned them and seemed quite smitten with their rides. The Mk III was the first to catch my attention. Both the Golfs and Jettas from those years are what made me very badly want a V-Dub of my own. Then, the Mk IV's came out. I thought the lines were cleaner, and the design seemed more tidy. In my opinion, and no offense to Mk III owners, the Mk III Golf looks somewhat bloated in direct comparison to the Mk IV. The Mk V's are very nice and compact but where the Mk III appears to be bloated, the Mk V actually is bloated. 3500 lbs. My big block Trans Am weighed that much. Well, for what it's worth that's my opinion. Mk IV. Love me some 20th Anniversary...:wave:


 doesn't the average mk4 weigh about 3k lbs? 

assuming 3k and 3.5k for mk4 and mk5... 

base model mk5 ~23 pounds per hp 
base model mk4 ~26 pounds per hp 

:facepalm: 

the original 1.6 golf GTI is under 18 pounds per hp.


----------



## sault13 (Sep 27, 2005)

never really liked for the MKVs, the MKVIs i test drove seemed slow (lack of torque). Aways loved the the MKI and II's something about the box shape and the headlights. but never own or had the op to drive one. So i voted for the MKIV


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)




----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

bluesbrothers said:


>





bluesbrothers said:


>





bluesbrothers said:


>





bluesbrothers said:


>





bluesbrothers said:


>





bluesbrothers said:


>





bluesbrothers said:


>





bluesbrothers said:


>





bluesbrothers said:


>





bluesbrothers said:


>





bluesbrothers said:


>





bluesbrothers said:


>





bluesbrothers said:


>





bluesbrothers said:


>





bluesbrothers said:


>





bluesbrothers said:


>





bluesbrothers said:


>





bluesbrothers said:


>





bluesbrothers said:


>





bluesbrothers said:


>


 I hope this dies soon...


----------



## whit_yo (Oct 6, 2010)

tSoG-84bit said:


> I hope this dies soon...


 :laugh::banghead::screwy::thumbdown::facepalm::bs::what:opcorn:


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

:what:


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)




----------



## westys (Jun 21, 2011)

This one is super tough for me to try and answer. I like all of them. I had an 03 Golf and it was spectacular. I know that it is not a GTI but the body and space inside was the same. So MK IV GTI's would get my vote.

I have also driven the MK V & VI GTI and was blown away by the smooth, easy grunt of the 2.0T and the smooth 6 speed manual. 

I have also driven on a test drive for my sister (couldn't drive a stick), a MK II GTI. Light and quick. I imagine a MK I would feel that much better. 

The only one I have no idea on is the 3rd gen GTI. 

ARG!! Why not ask something easy like which one is better... a billion dollars or 999,000,000 dollars?


----------



## MezzuH (Apr 28, 2011)

mk2 16v is my dream car ha


----------



## tdmopar59 (Jun 22, 2008)

mkiii vr6. The motor has endless capabilities to a strong naturally aspirated motor all the way to a 700+ hp race car. Also a pretty solid design IMO


----------



## Laser04 (May 25, 2006)

They're all awesome and unique in there own way.

I did however vote for the MKIV 1.8t


----------



## ManTech (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow, some on this thread prove that Vortex has hit rock bottom. :banghead: What a bunch of sh*theads.


I love the styling of the V but I prefer and still believe that the VI is the best GTI thus far.


----------



## whit_yo (Oct 6, 2010)

ManTech said:


> Wow, some on this thread prove that Vortex has hit rock bottom. :banghead: What a bunch of sh*theads.


:laugh: didnt read it but ill take your word. I drive a mkiv gti and love it, but in my opinion the mkiii was the best 


Sent from my Charizard using Flamethrower


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

Without the MKI there would be no other personal preference would be MKII 16v/IV 24v/VI 2.0T


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

whit_ said:


> :laugh: didnt read it but ill take your word. I drive a mkiv gti and love it, but in my opinion the mkiii was the best
> 
> 
> Sent from my Charizard using Flamethrower


why do you think its the best,? especially since you love your mk4.I think mk3's are the best, cause i love the body design, the vr motor, the colours from the factory, the interiors,etc.
Would be interesting to add the mk6 to this as well to see if peoples votes would change.


----------



## BrianPfeifer (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## BrianPfeifer (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## Trashatch (Sep 26, 2011)

VR6 mk3. All around awesome.


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

:heart:yep:heart:


Trashatch said:


> VR6 mk3. All around awesome.


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> :heart:yep:heart:


shut up!!:sly::sly::sly::sly::what::what::what::screwy::screwy::screwy::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

vento86 said:


> shut up!!:sly::sly::sly::sly::what::what::what::screwy::screwy::screwy::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::beer::beer::beer::beer:


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Pocket Empty (Mar 22, 2002)

MK6 next MK 2


----------



## og8vbunny (Sep 1, 2011)

had a mk4 1.8t for some time. ive driven all the generations and now own a mk1 and honestly now i see how it all started and what the hype was about. i love it


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

At some point, I voted in this. I'm pretty sure I voted MK2 16v, but I love the MK1 as well. The red and blue interiors always bugged me, but OTOH the MkII interior and it's rockerswitch-laden instrument cluster was pure sex. The exterior was a slightly-softened version of Giugiaro's genius, but somehow improved. I sat through the many pages of thread kill (and lulz) just now for entertainment purposes, about how the MK3 is so great and all that, but: its evident the enthusiasts for the first two chassis are dominant after the smoke has cleared.


----------



## Dan821821 (May 24, 2011)

STDClayton said:


> The A1 paved the way for everything that has come to be. It was quite revolutionary at the time. Therefore, I voted for the Rabbit GTI.


:thumbup:


----------



## laface96 (Jan 6, 2003)

1337cshacker said:


> Lets all just go back to talking about how awesome the mk2 is and how nothing else can compare.


Nevered owned one but I will, always loved this car. :thumbup:


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

laface96 said:


> Nevered owned one but I will, always loved this car. :thumbup:


mk2's are overrated:sly:


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> mk2's are overrated:sly:


Seem to be doing good in the poll. We all know what your opinion is. :thumbup:


----------



## Superveedub (Jul 30, 2009)

MKIII VR6:thumbup: Great to drive/Great noise


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

Superveedub said:


> MKIII VR6:thumbup: Great to drive/Great noise


:thumbup:


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

I think the next generation MKVII GTI may be the very best.... especially if it comes with VAG's new EA888 dual injected engine! :thumbup:


----------



## laface96 (Jan 6, 2003)

deletedo1m said:


> Seem to be doing good in the poll. We all know what your opinion is. :thumbup:


Great Response :thumbup:


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

The original is the best IMHO. I have had a mkI, mkII 16v and mkIV.


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

the poll and what people want seem to be 2 different things altogether...
everyone wants a mk3 gti vr, yet its in 4th place, give me a break:screwy:


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

here is a pic of my mk2 coming off the truck...id trade it in a sec for a third mk3 gti


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

thats what i thought:laugh:


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> here is a pic of my mk2 coming off the truck...id trade it in a sec for a third mk3 gti


Very clean sir  I love it, original RM's and everything :thumbup:


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

GTOs-GTIs27 said:


> Very clean sir  I love it, original RM's and everything :thumbup:


i appreciate it, but still holds nothing to my mk3 gti vr's...:beer:


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> i appreciate it, but still holds nothing to my mk3 gti vr's...:beer:


Will you be posting a thread with more pics and info on the new MkII? Haha yea I know you love your MkIII's, yours is a nice example :thumbup: .

I read your thread about your brother looking for a car. I know its not one of the three you listed, but would he not be interested in a mkIV R32? It combines the AWD similar to the Golf R's AWD he was considering, as well as a VR6 to compliment the MkIII that was also suggested. He could find some nice examples with low mileage and still hang on to some the $$ from his CD :thumbup:


----------



## turbovdub956 (Sep 28, 2011)

i hate mk4 kids but i love 337s


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

GTOs-GTIs27 said:


> Will you be posting a thread with more pics and info on the new MkII? Haha yea I know you love your MkIII's, yours is a nice example :thumbup: .
> 
> I read your thread about your brother looking for a car. I know its not one of the three you listed, but would he not be interested in a mkIV R32? It combines the AWD similar to the Golf R's AWD he was considering, as well as a VR6 to compliment the MkIII that was also suggested. He could find some nice examples with low mileage and still hang on to some the $$ from his CD :thumbup:


he didnt like mk4 body styles...thats why he didnt consider the mk4 r32...which car would you have choosen...the golf r, mk3 gti vr6, or an integra type r...


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> he didnt like mk4 body styles...thats why he didnt consider the mk4 r32...which car would you have choosen...the golf r, mk3 gti vr6, or an integra type r...


Understandable, I was just curious. Out of those three I could only see myself buying the MkIII GTI. Although I do like the Golf R, its out of my price range and I'd prefer the MkIV R32 to it. The Type R Integra is nice, but not something I want, although I dont doubt the great handling characteristics that have been mentioned :thumbup: .


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

GTOs-GTIs27 said:


> Understandable, I was just curious. Out of those three I could only see myself buying the MkIII GTI. Although I do like the Golf R, its out of my price range and I'd prefer the MkIV R32 to it. The Type R Integra is nice, but not something I want, although I dont doubt the great handling characteristics that have been mentioned :thumbup: .


agreed.


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> agreed.


PM'd you back. I'd love to see more of your new 16v if you post a thread on it . And if by any chance you find another MkIII and decide to unload this one i'd be interested :thumbup: , my sister lives in Denver. I'll quit badgering you though, since you just got it :laugh:


Edit: Wrong vocabulary word


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

GTOs-GTIs27 said:


> PM'd you back. I'd love to see more of your new 16v if you post a thread on it . And if by any chance you find another MkIII and decide to unload this one i'd be interested :thumbup: , my sister lives in Denver. I'll quit badgering you though, since you just got it :laugh:
> 
> 
> Edit: Wrong vocabulary word


your looking for a mk3 now?
btw, your not badgering me at all:beer:


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> your looking for a mk3 now?
> btw, your not badgering me at all:beer:


I'm keeping an eye out for them locally. Although what I ment was if you find another MkIII that meets your standards and would like to sell your new 16v, I would possibly be interested :thumbup: .


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

GTOs-GTIs27 said:


> I'm keeping an eye out for them locally. Although what I ment was if you find another MkIII that meets your standards and would like to sell your new 16v, I would possibly be interested :thumbup: .


:beer:ill keep you posted:thumbup:


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> :beer:ill keep you posted:thumbup:


Thank you sir :thumbup:


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

GTOs-GTIs27 said:


> Thank you sir :thumbup:


it amazes me how poorly the mk3 is doing in this poll, yet everyone claims its the best looking, most fun, and everyone and there mom is currently looking for one:screwy:

anyways, more pics i dug up just for you:beer:


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> it amazes me how poorly the mk3 is doing in this poll, yet everyone claims its the best looking, most fun, and everyone and there mom is currently looking for one:screwy:


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cognitive_dissonance 

Read the paragraph on Free Choice Paradigm. :thumbup:


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

CodeMan said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cognitive_dissonance
> 
> Read the paragraph on Free Choice Paradigm. :thumbup:


read it, :beer:
but the mk4 in 3rd place is LAUGHABLE...check the mk4 forums, they all hate there cars, and bitch about them...check the mk3 classifieds, every wtt ad is a guy coming from a mk4, and wants a mk3 gti...

everyone has the right to choose which ever they want, and i dont care where the mk3 ends up in the poll, cause it wont change my view on it at all...what i think is silly, is how a lot of people want one now, yet the votes dont reflect that...

maybe a vote against the mk3, is a jab at me...i know im loved around here:laugh:


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> it amazes me how poorly the mk3 is doing in this poll, yet everyone claims its the best looking, most fun, and everyone and there mom is currently looking for one:screwy:


:bs:

Not everyone is looking for a Mk3, myself and my mother included. Furthermore, those who mostly lurk are voting too; they are voicing their opinions by voting rather than posting.

I have zero desire to ever own a Mk3. Now, that gorgeous Mk2 GTI, on the other hand, I'd be thrilled to have. :thumbup:


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

kamzcab86 said:


> Now, that gorgeous Mk2 GTI, on the other hand, I'd be thrilled to have. :thumbup:


Agreed, its just about perfect :thumbup: , power windows even  . Thanks for the pics :thumbup: . It looks so well kept, does it still have the GTI16v badge on the rear panel? I cant tell if it does in the pic of it on the truck?Also, I'd guess it has little to zero rust


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

GTOs-GTIs27 said:


> Agreed, its just about perfect :thumbup: , power windows even  . Thanks for the pics :thumbup: . It looks so well kept, does it still have the GTI16v badge on the rear panel? I cant tell if it does in the pic of it on the truck?Also, I'd guess it has little to zero rust


has zero rust...all badges are there:thumbup:


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice looking mkII. :beer:


----------



## tonsef (Dec 9, 2011)

as far as im concerned, i need a reliable comfortable mode of transportation. while i still love the more moden look! mkv


----------



## vwfansince4 (Feb 25, 2007)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> it amazes me how poorly the mk3 is doing in this poll, yet everyone claims its the best looking, most fun, and everyone and there mom is currently looking for one:screwy:
> 
> anyways, more pics i dug up just for you:beer:


That is awesome. Really nice find there. :thumbup::thumbup:

:beer:

Ryan


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

vwfansince4 said:


> That is awesome. Really nice find there. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> :beer:
> 
> Ryan


thanks...its super clean, but cant hold a candle to my mk3 gti vr6...now that car is uber mint


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> thanks...its super clean, but cant hold a candle to my mk3 gti vr6...now that car is uber mint


PM'd for your thoughts and opinions about a ginster  :thumbup:


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

GTOs-GTIs27 said:


> PM'd for your thoughts and opinions about a ginster  :thumbup:


replied:beer:


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

did you get it...

someone needs to redo the poll, and include up to mk6:thumbup:


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> did you get it...
> 
> someone needs to redo the poll, and include up to mk6:thumbup:


PM'd back with questions and such :thumbup: 

I agree, but I dont think it would change the results very drastically


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

I have had MK1's through MK4's. The first one was hands down the best. The US interiors were horrible, but other than that, they were just too much fun. Very quick and great in the corners. 

The MK2 is great too. I would even say it looked better as well, and although it drove like a MK1, it just didn't give me the same thrill as the MK1 did. 

The MK3 was a pig, both the 2 liter and VR6. The build quality was also sub-par. You felt its heaviness when you drove it and doesnt seep nimble and peppy like tge previous generations. 

The MK4 was also a pig, but the interior was perfect, especially in the 20AE and 337. The 1.8T was nice with minor mods, but it handled like crap; therefore, not as fun as the A1 and A2.


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

vento86 said:


> :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## vwfansince4 (Feb 25, 2007)

nemo1ner said:


> I have had MK1's through MK4's. The first one was hands down the best. The US interiors were horrible, but other than that, they were just too much fun. Very quick and great in the corners.
> 
> The MK2 is great too. I would even say it looked better as well, and although it drove like a MK1, it just didn't give me the same thrill as the MK1 did.
> 
> ...



I have to agree. I currently own 2 mk4 pigs and every time I hop in the mkI (s/c'd aba) you immediately feel how much lighter and nimble it is. Yeah the interior isn't much, but that was never the point w/ them. 

And I'd own a mk2 in a heartbeat if my wife would let me 

:beer:

Ryan


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

nemo1ner said:


> I have had MK1's through MK4's. The first one was hands down the best. The US interiors were horrible, but other than that, they were just too much fun. Very quick and great in the corners.
> 
> The MK2 is great too. I would even say it looked better as well, and although it drove like a MK1, it just didn't give me the same thrill as the MK1 did.
> 
> ...


mk3's drive great with a few performance upgrades...2.0's are light in the front, the vr's are a little nose heavy, but are still a stunning drive...and if this was just a poll on which model looks the best, you have to admit, the mk3 golf has a timeless look...much prettier than the older, and newer dubs...

i get offers all the time for my mk3 gti, i havnt gotten one yet on my mk2 16v...


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> i get offers all the time for my mk3 gti, i havnt gotten one yet on my mk2 16v...


Do you have a # in mind on the 16v? :thumbup:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> mk3's drive great with a few performance upgrades...2.0's are light in the front, the vr's are a little nose heavy, but are still a stunning drive...and if this was just a poll on which model looks the best, you have to admit, the mk3 golf has a timeless look...much prettier than the older, and newer dubs...
> 
> i get offers all the time for my mk3 gti, i havnt gotten one yet on my mk2 16v...


:what: Are we talking about the same car? The MK3 was one of the worst cars built. Even reviews during that time said they were horrible. :thumbdown:


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

nemo1ner said:


> :what: Are we talking about the same car? The MK3 was one of the worst cars built. Even reviews during that time said they were horrible. :thumbdown:


some magazine reviews were indeed dogging the a3,but many, like car,motor week,and other offshore magazines from europe told it like it was, and praised the car for what it was, a improved mk2, heavier, of course, more safety, and smog ****, but a great car...and the vr6 will always get rave reviews no matter what car that motor comes in:beer:

in terms of build quality, my example specifically was taken care of by the original owner, and myself, so its not rusting apart like the ones used daily, guess that all depends on how there used...

looks...they just look so right with only a drop...other generations require more work to look right...

of course, these are just my opinions, but they seem to be echoed a lot lately:beer:


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

GTOs-GTIs27 said:


> Do you have a # in mind on the 16v? :thumbup:


probably around 7500, just cause its mint, and low mileage:beer:
guess i just got my 1st offer for her:laugh:


----------



## vwfansince4 (Feb 25, 2007)

nemo1ner said:


> :what: Are we talking about the same car? The MK3 was one of the worst cars built. Even reviews during that time said they were horrible. :thumbdown:


To be fair, I believe late model mk2's got pretty darn bad reviews ('91-92).

But also in being fair, in 17 yrs of driving only vw's, in the 3 yrs of owning a mk3 vr GTI, I saw the most amt of repairs with that, so I honestly didn't mind trading that in for my R and still have zero regrets 6 yrs later. The mk3 was fun but not good enough.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

vwfansince4 said:


> To be fair, I believe late model mk2's got pretty darn bad reviews ('91-92).
> 
> But also in being fair, in 17 yrs of driving only vw's, in the 3 yrs of owning a mk3 vr GTI, I saw the most amt of repairs with that, so I honestly didn't mind trading that in for my R and still have zero regrets 6 yrs later. The mk3 was fun but not good enough.


 The 1985 GTI received Car of the Year from Motor Trend. The majority of the reviews were in favor of the MK2 GTI. Many of the negative reviews began around the MK3 era, especially when they put the 6cyl in. The car under-steered like crazy.


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

vwfansince4 said:


> To be fair, I believe late model mk2's got pretty darn bad reviews ('91-92).
> 
> But also in being fair, in 17 yrs of driving only vw's, in the 3 yrs of owning a mk3 vr GTI, I saw the most amt of repairs with that, so I honestly didn't mind trading that in for my R and still have zero regrets 6 yrs later. The mk3 was fun but not good enough.


sounds like you got a bad mk3
my mk3 currently has 59k original miles on her, and runs like a top, no leaks, no issues at all...i dont daily her, but nonetheless, she is a tuesday morning car...mk3 gti vr6...

mk2's look old, mk4's look awkward...mk3's are just the right lines...plus the vr6,in a mk3 equals heaven...they were extremely popular when released for a reason...there still the most popular dub of choice for beginners, and veterans for a reason as well.:beer:
while i have stated my opinion, the fact of the matter is there popular among enthusiasts for a reason...


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

We must be living in bizzaro world. Actually, enthusiasts "loved to loath" the MK3. The reason why they became somewhat popular to tuners, was because of the VR6 (same reason why MK4's became popular). Even the MK3 GTI sales numbers didn't hit VW's goal like the previous gens did.

It received critical backlash and was described as having a bloated body and blunt looking. The car was not built with the enthusiast in mind, but middle-class people that were looking for a comfortable car. Which explains its heaviness and mushiness from the factory.

Pick up the book "Golf - Five Generations of Fun" by Richard Copping. He has been a VW follower and historian since the 70's. It has about 30 pages dedicated to the MK3 in there and goes through each edition in detail.


----------



## vwfansince4 (Feb 25, 2007)

nemo1ner said:


> The 1985 GTI received Car of the Year from Motor Trend. The majority of the reviews were in favor of the MK2 GTI. Many of the negative reviews began around the MK3 era, especially when they put the 6cyl in. The car under-steered like crazy.


C'mon now, 1985 and 1992 are not the same. I'm very sure that the early mk2's had less issues, and better reviews (at least quality & reliability-wise) than the late mk2's. 

From my own experience I had both an '86 golf 8v (1996 to 2002 - 118k to 229k mi's) and '92 GTI 16v (1999 to 2002 - 80k to 114k mi's). So there was that 3 yrs period where I owned both at same time. Both stock....while the 16v looked better, guess which one was still more reliable and less finicky?


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

You're correct. The reason why the early MK2's were reliable was mainly because it was on CIS and had an 8V. Although the late MK2's were more problematic, it did not mean that it wasn't a very good car to drive when everything worked properly.


----------



## vwfansince4 (Feb 25, 2007)

nemo1ner said:


> You're correct. The reason why the early MK2's were reliable was mainly because it was on CIS and had an 8V. Although the late MK2's were more problematic, it did not mean that it wasn't a very good car to drive when everything worked properly.


haha, well you got me there, dude. That 16v was awesome. Even completely stock. 

:beer:


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

nemo1ner said:


> We must be living in bizzaro world. Actually, enthusiasts "loved to loath" the MK3. The reason why they became somewhat popular to tuners, was because of the VR6 (same reason why MK4's became popular). Even the MK3 GTI sales numbers didn't hit VW's goal like the previous gens did.
> 
> It received critical backlash and was described as having a bloated body and blunt looking. The car was not built with the enthusiast in mind, but middle-class people that were looking for a comfortable car. Which explains its heaviness and mushiness from the factory.
> 
> Pick up the book "Golf - Five Generations of Fun" by Richard Copping. He has been a VW follower and historian since the 70's. It has about 30 pages dedicated to the MK3 in there and goes through each edition in detail.


thanks for the tip on the book, ill have a read of it...and i agree that when it was released, tuners were enthused about it being a small hatch, relatively speaking, with a big motor, the 2.8 l vr...but what about now, currently, there is a huge resurgance going on...i mean i have a guy who pm;s me to trade him my mk3 gti vr, for his audi rs4...and look in the classifieds, there are a ton of pre fad, pre stance vw kids, looking at buying the mk3, they have had the older gens, have tried the newer gens, and realize it was just the best package...looks ,performance, fun factor,etc...if you look, i have owned the cream of the crop mk2, the 92 16v...and look at my mk3...just no comparison, the ONLY advantage my 16v has is its nimbleness in corners, and my mk3, fitted with coils, does just fine as well...


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

also, a lot of people bring up sales numbers, lets not forget that the mk3 was brought into our world during the downturn of the economic times, early 90's...AND, the mk2 was so old in design, i think many people were turned away from vw, when the japanese were offering high performance, low dollar cars...iirc, you could get a new integra type r for 3k more than a brand new gti vr6...


fast forward a decade and a half, people are starting to realize it was really a great car...:beer:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

No, the only reason why people look for MK3's now are because they are cheap. You can go on Craigslist and buy a MK3 for 1k or less. Even mine was bought for $1200. They have reached the age to where they are cheap to buy, and parts are quite plentiful (especially in junk yards). In a few years, you will see people buying up MK4's. It's a trend driven by low cost. If you notice, MK1's are now going up in value. A clean rolling shell that used to be $200 can now sell for almost 1k. A complete GTI with low miles can easily fetch 2k less than its original MSRP from 1984. 

Basically, the MK3 is reaching its lowest value; therefore, it becomes a buyer's market.

So the increase of MK3 enthusiast ownership is not because they really like the cars, it is because they can be had on the cheap with low maintenance costs. Nothing to do with performance.

To be honest, my MK1 rabbit with the original 8V motor tuned to 100whp keeps up with a VR up to about 70mph. That doesn't say much for performance in a car that was nearly 15 years newer.


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

nemo1ner said:


> No, the only reason why people look for MK3's now are because they are cheap. You can go on Craigslist and buy a MK3 for 1k or less. Even mine was bought for $1200. They have reached the age to where they are cheap to buy, and parts are quite plentiful (especially in junk yards). In a few years, you will see people buying up MK4's. It's a trend driven by low cost. If you notice, MK1's are now going up in value. A clean rolling shell that used to be $200 can now sell for almost 1k. A complete GTI with low miles can easily fetch 2k less than its original MSRP from 1984.
> 
> Basically, the MK3 is reaching its lowest value; therefore, it becomes a buyer's market.
> 
> ...


 well you can buy mk1's, and 2's on the cheap as well...yet in the mk3 classifieds, there are quite a few mk1 and mk2 owners looking to trade there cars to get into a mk3...
i believe it has to do with given the choice between a mk1-6, the 3rd gen appeals to the masses...it looks the best, and was factory fitted with the 12v vr...had decent options, etc...cost wise, you can buy beat up examples to restore, or you can buy minty one owner examples like my car still...while i believe some of the recent interest has to do with those looking to get into the vw world for the cheap,there are a lot of people wanting to drop 7-9k for minty mk3's as well...


----------



## Dan821821 (May 24, 2011)

GTOs-GTIs27 said:


> Understandable, I was just curious. Out of those three I could only see myself buying the MkIII GTI. Although I do like the Golf R, its out of my price range and I'd prefer the MkIV R32 to it. The Type R Integra is nice, but not something I want, although I dont doubt the great handling characteristics that have been mentioned :thumbup: .


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> also, a lot of people bring up sales numbers, lets not forget that the mk3 was brought into our world during the downturn of the economic times, early 90's...AND, the mk2 was so old in design, i think many people were turned away from vw, when the japanese were offering high performance, low dollar cars...iirc, you could get a new integra type r for 3k more than a brand new gti vr6...
> 
> 
> fast forward a decade and a half, people are starting to realize it was really a great car...:beer:


Even Volkswagen themselves admit to the following: The A3 generation was crap. VW has admitted repeatedly in various publications (magazines, newspapers and books) to dropping the ball on design, quality and reliability. While the Japanese brands played a role, the other reason VWs weren't selling was because of those three key issues. Need I remind you that VW came _this close_ to pulling out of the USA market altogether in the mid-'90s because their crappy cars were not selling here? 



ZACHER3tuning said:


> it looks the best


That's _your_ opinion. I and many others out there rank the Mk3 generation among the ugliest.

As for horsepower and all that: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjoDRI1ppXk


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

kamzcab86 said:


> Even Volkswagen themselves admit to the following: The A3 generation was crap. VW has admitted repeatedly in various publications (magazines, newspapers and books) to dropping the ball on design, quality and reliability. While the Japanese brands played a role, the other reason VWs weren't selling was because of those three key issues. Need I remind you that VW came _this close_ to pulling out of the USA market altogether in the mid-'90s because their crappy cars were not selling here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what publication are you taking references from where vw "admits" the a3 was crap???id like to see those...
also, you are the only one who keeps telling me there ugly...you claim many others, but all i see is you telling me there ugly...its cool if thats your take on them, but thats also a opinion, if you look through this thread, i see you mention there ugly, but not many others as you claim...


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

I think they are pretty ugly as well.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

From Car & Driver:

" The MkIII is generally considered to be one of the softest GTIs. It launches in Europe in 1991; meanwhile, the Golf III comes to the States for 1993, with the GTI taking time off until a 1995 reintroduction. It returns powered by Volkswagen’s 2.8-liter narrow-angle V-6 (VR6), which produces 172 hp. Zero to 60 takes 6.7 seconds. We don’t much care for its cable-actuated shifter. (A Jetta with this engine is badged GLX.)"

http://blog.caranddriver.com/volkswagen-gti-a-history-in-pictures/


----------



## vwfansince4 (Feb 25, 2007)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> what publication are you taking references from where vw "admits" the a3 was crap???id like to see those...
> also, you are the only one who keeps telling me there ugly...you claim many others, but all i see is you telling me there ugly...its cool if thats your take on them, but thats also a opinion, if you look through this thread, i see you mention there ugly, but not many others as you claim...


Nobody had to say they are less desirable or less appealing on looks... the votes on this thread sort of already addressed that. 

So while there very well may be more "interest" in mk3's, it seems to me people's hearts would rather have a mkII or mkI.


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

vwfansince4 said:


> So while there very well may be more "interest" in mk3's, it seems to me people's hearts would rather have a mkII or mkI.


:beer:


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

vwfansince4 said:


> Nobody had to say they are less desirable or less appealing on looks... the votes on this thread sort of already addressed that.
> 
> So while there very well may be more "interest" in mk3's, it seems to me people's hearts would rather have a mkII or mkI.


but its not like you cant find mk1, or mk2's still...while it may be a hare more difficult to find, they are out there...so to you, there is more interest in mk3's, over the other generations currently, but not because they are desirable

people would rather have a mk2, but want a mk3 now cause there crap:screwy:
seems flawed logic here


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Again, MK3's are cheap to maintain and parts are plentiful. MK1's and 2's are a bit more difficult. So, even though most people would rather have a mk1 or MK2, the seek out a mK3 for a daily because it is cheaper. What part of that do you not understand?

Remember, we are talking about what GTI was the best one. Not what generation people want to buy now. 

Your arguments sound like they come from a 6th grader.

Here are a few more opinions on the MK3. 

http://www.gtplanet.net/forum/showthread.php?t=126797

Or...

http://www.carsguide.com.au/news-and-reviews/car-news/vw_golf_gti_dilution 

_The man responsible for Golf GTI since Mk2 admits that the dilution of its fire for Mk3 and Mk4 was a mistake that wiped out its character.

Golf GTI was already a legend by the time Mk2 arrived, but from there it was softened to attract a more mainstream buyer.

“The Mk2, Mk3 and MK4 models became gradually diluted -between those models we gradually lost touch with what the car should be,” says Volkswagen's global head of engineering for Golf and GTI, Rolf Trump.

“It was the marketing decisions of the time."

“It was not until MkV that we tried to rekindle the values and performance of the old ideal “However I would not say the models from MkII to MkIV were unloved - they were not a failure in terms of sales.

“What I find disappointing is that we did not do what we could have with the potential of the car - we went more mainstream."

“From an engineering point of view I may have regretted some of the decisions taken to put the car on a wider footing."

“It was not unsuccessful, when you look at the volumes sold. But it deprived GTI of that character that is so essential to it.”_


----------



## TheFamilyTruckster (Sep 4, 2011)

*MKIII*

Of the 5 marks, I prefer the MKIII the least. My rank is MkI, MKII, MkIV, MkV, MkIII. The GTI is supposed to be a "driver's" car, and the MKIII was the least desirable in that regard.


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> what publication are you taking references from where vw "admits" the a3 was crap???id like to see those...


Any number of publications from the past 10 years. I'm not going to dig through the myriad of books and magazines I have just to appease you and throw this thread even more off-topic. Do your own research. I will say this, though: A3 overall quality improved over time thanks to Volkswagen of America doing some serious damage control. If VoA hadn't finally laid the cards on VAG's table, there probably wouldn't be a VoA today.



ZACHER3tuning said:


> also, you are the only one who keeps telling me there ugly...you claim many others, but all i see is you telling me there ugly...its cool if thats your take on them, but thats also a opinion, if you look through this thread, i see you mention there ugly, but not many others as you claim...


A) It's "they're", not "there".

B) Just because I'm the only one stating in this thread that the A3 era is the least attractive, does not mean I am only one who thinks the same. There is a whole world beyond this room called "Volkswagen Lounge". 

C) It is indeed my opinion. However, the difference is that I'm not going around shoving my opinion down everyone's throats at every opportunity (this thread is a case in point). You're infatuated with the Mk3 GTI... _WE GET IT!_ You need to understand this fact: Not everyone on the planet shares your opinion! :banghead:



nemo1ner said:


> Remember, we are talking about what GTI was the best one. Not what generation people want to buy now.
> 
> Your arguments sound like they come from a 6th grader.
> 
> ...


:thumbup: Thank you!


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

well here it is...
i count 4 mk4 owners, including a 20th anniversary...a mk2 owner, a mk1 owner, etc...
this is just first page, so when i say it seems as if everyone and there mom wants a mk3, its true:laugh:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?811-Golf-III-Jetta-III-Cars


and its not just cause there cheap...why are people with newer, more expensive cars wanting to trade down for a mk3???why are the coveted mk1 and mk2 owners wanting to trade up...

i think if mk3's were as ****ty as some of you say they are, there wouldnt be the sudden interest in them...i think its just the opposite, everyone is starting to realize how special they really are:thumbup:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> well here it is...
> i count 4 mk4 owners, including a 20th anniversary...a mk2 owner, a mk1 owner, etc...
> this is just first page, so when i say it seems as if everyone and there mom wants a mk3, its true:laugh:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?811-Golf-III-Jetta-III-Cars
> ...


Prove to me that a BMW or Audi driver wants to trade down to a MK3 GTI. Show me. All of your talk has absolutely nothing to back it up other than a vortex link. Let's face it, the majority of the people on this site wouldn't know a proper handling car if they were in one. These are the same tools that remove the front sway bar of a vehicle to achieve "more lows." 

Again, we are discussing the best GTI built. This means you take into account its level of performance.

Show me articles and opinions written by car enthusiasts and journalists who care about the way a car is supposed to perform. Not a bunch of kids in plaid and brightly colored sneakers simply seeking to "dub" as the kids would say.

Take another look at the MK1 classifieds and sew how many WTB or WTT threads you see. They mean nothing. 

Reminder: Best GTI, not rusty POS that everyone seems to be trending to.


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

nemo1ner said:


> Prove to me that a BMW or Audi driver wants to trade down to a MK3 GTI. Show me. All of your talk has absolutely nothing to back it up other than a vortex link. Let's face it, the majority of the people on this site wouldn't know a proper handling car if they were in one. These are the same tools that remove the front sway bar of a vehicle to achieve "more lows."
> 
> Again, we are discussing the best GTI built. This means you take into account its level of performance.
> 
> ...


 3 pages in, there is a guy wanting to trade his e36 m3 coupe for a mk3 gti...i actually increased the sizes of my sway bars, and i dont wear girl pants either:laugh:i hear what you have said about "trends", but there are enthusiasts, like me, that are recognizing them for what they are as well...

i hate air ride, removing sway bars to achieve more low, etc...thats a very small segment of the mk3 movement...
and you cant talk rust here, cause first 3 marks all come with it, unless you buy west coast cars...my mk3, and many others have zero rust...
im not arguing to get a rallye going here, im not trying to pursuade anyones vote, im just arguing the fact that the poll results dont seem to match up to whats going on...

oh and the mk1 that everyone likes as well, there is a rallye yellow 78 thats flawless, mint oem original paint, etc...guy wants to trade it for a windsor mk3 gti:screwy:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

OK, so how does this prove that the 3rd generation was better? You keep basing your opinions on what people want to buy, not how well the car performed.

The GTI was made initially to be a sporty economy car that could hang with most sports cars of its day and handle like it was on rails. What part of that don't you understand? The GTI grew into a vehicle that no longer destinguished itself from the rest of the pack other than a few badges. Hell, a jetta GLX handles better than a MK3 GTI. It became a badge wearer, with no performance to back it up. Countless reviews and even the designer's statements prove it. You are basing your opinion on what people would like to trade for here on the forums. Why don't you start this poll in TCL where there is a broader base of car enthusiast and see how the numbers will be.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> im not trying to pursuade anyones vote, im just arguing the fact that the poll results dont seem to match up to whats going on...


Just because your view does not match the poll results does not mean those results are any less relevant to "whats going on" 

The poll, though no where near scientific seems to speak for itself. I am still rather perplexed why you fell the need to try to change other peoples view on which is the best. Best is relative, but I think its quite obvious most do not consider Mk3 to even be a contender in that contest. :laugh:

I thought this thread had run its course long ago, but I now noticed that you now own a very clean example of a mk2. That makes it clear that this thread is at least been usefull to you. Congrats on getting what most GTI lovers consider to be the perfect GTI. 

:wave:


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

JUS_GT_EYEZ said:


> Just because your view does not match the poll results does not mean those results are any less relevant to "whats going on"
> 
> The poll, though no where near scientific seems to speak for itself. I am still rather perplexed why you fell the need to try to change other peoples view on which is the best. Best is relative, but I think its quite obvious most do not consider Mk3 to even be a contender in that contest. :laugh:
> 
> ...


i bought that mk2 long before this thread was started...i would give it up in a sec to have a third mint mk3 gti...and i mean in a sec...


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

nemo1ner said:


> OK, so how does this prove that the 3rd generation was better? You keep basing your opinions on what people want to buy, not how well the car performed.
> 
> The GTI was made initially to be a sporty economy car that could hang with most sports cars of its day and handle like it was on rails. What part of that don't you understand? The GTI grew into a vehicle that no longer destinguished itself from the rest of the pack other than a few badges. Hell, a jetta GLX handles better than a MK3 GTI. It became a badge wearer, with no performance to back it up. Countless reviews and even the designer's statements prove it. You are basing your opinion on what people would like to trade for here on the forums. Why don't you start this poll in TCL where there is a broader base of car enthusiast and see how the numbers will be.


well you said it...why is it not considered the best, when everyone is currently looking for one...?
what does best gti mean???best handling?best looking?best bang for buck?
if the mk3 is currently the most sought after model,why wouldnt it be considered the best?


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> well you said it...why is it not considered the best, when everyone is currently looking for bath salts...?
> what does best drug mean???best tasting?best high?best bang for buck?
> if bath salts are currently the most sought after drug,why wouldnt it be considered the best?


Read what I just edited. Ask yourself if that sounds like a reasonable argument. If not, then you have realized that your arguments stand no ground. If it does make sense, smoke said bath salts, come back, and re-read.

:facepalm:

You know what, you are right. Everyone is looking for a MK3. Hell, my own 60 year-old mom wants one. I hear president Obama is in the forums right now trying to buy one.

You sound like you're 12. Seriously, unless you have something legitimate to back your statements or opinions with other than "because they are awesome," STFU. Please, go back to school and learn how state a "fact" or "opinion" with a supporting statement that doesnt sound like a 6th grader.


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> i bought that mk2 long before this thread was started...i would give it up in a sec to have a third mint mk3 gti...and i mean in a sec...


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)




----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)




----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

:laugh: 

http://cdn.*************.net/instances/400x/15535238.jpg

http://cdn.*************.net/instances/400x/15535625.jpg


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)




----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)




----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)




----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)




----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)




----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> mk3 got another vote:beer:


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> cool, but what can touch mk3 styling:beer:


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

nemo1ner said:


> :laugh:
> 
> http://cdn.*************.net/instances/400x/15535238.jpg
> 
> http://cdn.*************.net/instances/400x/15535625.jpg


nice:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## 08jettas (Jul 2, 2008)

I personally like mk1 handling :thumbup: and the 8valve seems to do an ok good too


----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

I personally like mk3 handling :thumbup: and the 8valve seems to do an ok good too :laugh:


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

KahviVW said:


> I personally like mk3 handling :thumbup: and the 8valve seems to do an ok good too :laugh:


i guess for poll purposes, the mk3 can be 4th, EVEN though, everyone wants one now:laugh:


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

bluesbrothers said:


>


:laugh:

I'm going through my pile of VW magazines and came across the April 2005 issue of VWmotoring. It's the issue that compares the first through fifth generations of GTIs. Here's some snipits:
Mk5: "...heralds the return to form of the most famous hot hatch of them all".
Mk4: "...despite the high-levels of equipment, it had still moved further away from the original GTI".
Mk3: "Unveiled in 1992, the Mk 3 Golf GTI is often viewed as the weak link in the GTI DNA".
Mk2: "...the Mk2 Golf GTI is still one of the all time great drivers cars".
Mk1: "iconic".

opcorn:


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

kamzcab86 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I'm going through my pile of VW magazines and came across the April 2005 issue of VWmotoring. It's the issue that compares the first through fifth generations of GTIs. Here's some snipits:
> Mk5: "...heralds the return to form of the most famous hot hatch of them all".
> ...


the way i see it, its like a great movie.You ever notice how great movies get **** reviews, cause wtf do critics know.Mk3 has always got **** reviews in stock form, but us mk3 owners that tune our cars know whats up.The mk3 is a great movie that got a bad review.


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> the way i see it, its like a great movie.You ever notice how great movies get **** reviews, cause wtf do critics know.Mk3 has always got **** reviews in stock form, but us mk3 owners that tune our cars know whats up.The mk3 is a great movie that got a bad review.


No. You may be formulating a response in kind with "Mk3 GTI best GTI ever" or "I have a Mk3 GTI, it's the best GTI ever built."

However may I kindly refer to the case of Zachary "Jett" Daley Vs. Mk3 GTi. In which, we can plainly see the utter and complete sh*ttiness that is the Mk3 GTi.

The defense rests.


----------



## Inkarnata (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

TheDarkEnergist said:


> No. You may be formulating a response in kind with "Mk3 GTI best GTI ever" or "I have a Mk3 GTI, it's the best GTI ever built."
> 
> However may I kindly refer to the case of Zachary "Jett" Daley Vs. Mk3 GTi. In which, we can plainly see the utter and complete sh*ttiness that is the Mk3 GTi.
> 
> The defense rests.


:laugh:

I remember when I wasn't getting laid and I thought my GLI 24v was awesome!!! You got your whole life ahead of you kid. Keep your head up, even if you have to pay its still sex!:thumbup:


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> the way i see it, its like a great movie.You ever notice how great movies get **** reviews, cause wtf do critics know.Mk3 has always got **** reviews in stock form, but us mk3 owners that tune our cars know whats up.The mk3 is a great movie that got a bad review.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> cool, but what can touch mk3 styling:beer:


rust


----------



## OSD#15 (Sep 10, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Zacher, 

Might I suggest that you visit your local mental health professional for a checkup. You exhibit symptoms of Asperger's Syndrome and I'm worried that you may also suffer from a nasty case of objectophilia.

Below is an example of objectophilia. Notice the way the subject in the video describes the vehicles creases and shapes in the vehicle body as being "sexy," not dissimilar to comments you've made within this thread about your vehicle. Also note that the subject of this video personifies his vehicle, refering to it as "him," just like you constantly refer to your car as "her" while claiming to be "in love with" it. Your obsession with your vehicle is alarming to say the least. There are therapies and medications that can help you control these syndromes and disorders. 

Regards,
Dr. O.T. von Snookisnatch


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> the way i see it, its like a great movie.You ever notice how great movies get **** reviews, cause wtf do critics know.Mk3 has always got **** reviews in stock form, but us mk3 owners that tune our cars know whats up.The mk3 is a great movie that got a bad review.


having owned a few of these, I can definitely say mk6 gti>mk2 8v>mk4 1.8t even after work>getting shat on>mk3











p.s. mk3s are for people who can't afford to own a proper car :laugh:


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

Anything made after the MK2 is good for one thing, parts...


----------



## Mr. Honda (Oct 17, 2008)

Mk1 :beer:


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

why no mk6 option/mk6 golf r/mk4 r32/337/mk5 r32? also no synchro, rallye golf, etc. 
all those are better than the options in the list 


also, wtf is a MK4 2.0 GTI ? i don't think that existed :laugh:


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

Vw does not consider them GTI's.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

There are a few very early 2.0L GTIs. Saw one when I was looking for my car. Shocked to see it was a 2.0 but they do exist.


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

ein said:


> Vw does not consider them GTI's.


right, because they make the gtis look bad  

this is a gti then


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

Rockerchick said:


> There are a few very early 2.0L GTIs. Saw one when I was looking for my car. Shocked to see it was a 2.0 but they do exist.


you're right. but that's a weird car
http://www.edmunds.com/volkswagen/gti/1999/tmv-appraise.html?sub=hatchback&style=6331


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

DUTCHMANia said:


> rust


 what is this 4 letter word you speak of, cause NONE of my mk3 gti's have this matter you speak of...Maybe its because i dont drive them in winter...


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

For those of us that actually drive their vehicles, rust tends to run more rampant in 3rd gen bastard children. 

My gf has a MK3 California car that had no rust. 2 years of east coast snow and now the rust is coming in fast.


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

nemo1ner said:


> For those of us that actually drive their vehicles, rust tends to run more rampant in 3rd gen bastard children.
> 
> My gf has a MK3 California car that had no rust. 2 years of east coast snow and now the rust is coming in fast.


 thats why you are suppose to garage your mk3's from mid sept - may...thats what mk2 daily beaters are for:laugh:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

No. The garage is for the 20th, the cabby, the MK1, the MK2, and the Scirocco. The MK3's and the TT stay outside.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

close call between mk1 and mk4, but i went with mk1. Something about mk1s that always win me over


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> what is this 4 letter word you speak of, cause NONE of my mk3 gti's have this matter you speak of...Maybe its because i dont drive them in winter...


----------



## RSZero1 (Dec 1, 2002)

Moved from a MK IV 20th anniv (which I loved as a package), moved to 16V MK 2 GTI (enjoyed it greatly), then to a 1984 VW Rabbit GTI - Perfect balance or real driver fun - connected to the road, powerband you actually can use without getting in trouble and a compact package.


----------



## 2a2gtis (Jan 31, 2008)

MK3 Vr's lost the tossibility of the 1's and 2's. Love that vr motor though :thumbup: 
I voted 16v mk2... I didnt consider reliability in the decision, just performance. 
I love my 8v GTi. daily driven for 11 yrs next month. :screwy:


----------



## N3M51R (Apr 14, 2010)

A2/MK2 for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

N3M51R said:


> A2/MK2 for sure. :thumbup:


poll is almost at 1k votes:thumbup:


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

mad8vskillz said:


> why no mk6 option/mk6 golf r/mk4 r32/337/mk5 r32? also no *synchro*, rallye golf, etc.


Ahem:










Spelling Syncro with an "h" is like spelling Volkswagen with an "o". 


And it's nice to see the Mk3 is still in a distant fourth place.


----------



## THEWILDONE13 (Mar 27, 2012)

mk2 16v 2 door hatchback all day...:heart:


----------



## THEWILDONE13 (Mar 27, 2012)

can some please give me information about this gti i want to see more of it and its specifications on the wheels and ride height please im new to this :laugh:


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

^^^
You'd be better off posting that question in the MkII forum :thumbup: . That might get you an answer a little more quickly. Or you could visit the website the image came from :thumbup:


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

kamzcab86 said:


> Spelling Syncro with an "h" is like spelling V*o*lkswagen with an "o".


sorry, not up on my euro spellings


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

kamzcab86 said:


> And it's nice to see the Mk3 is still in a distant fourth place.


...getting beat by the MK4's....


----------



## THEWILDONE13 (Mar 27, 2012)

GTOs-GTIs27 said:


> ^^^
> You'd be better off posting that question in the MkII forum :thumbup: . That might get you an answer a little more quickly. Or you could visit the website the image came from :thumbup:



and how can i do that im new to this mind directing me to it??

yeah website of the pic had no spec info...:sly:


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

THEWILDONE13 said:


> and how can i do that im new to this mind directing me to it??
> 
> yeah website of the pic had no spec info...:sly:


MkII forum:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?2-Golf-II-amp-Jetta-II

:thumbup:


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)




----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

ein said:


> ...getting beat by the MK4's....


yeah, um...why is it that nobody wants to keep there mk4's...there all trying to trade there cars for mk3 gti's///hmm...

everyone minus kamcabz wants a mk3 gti...check the forums, and classifieds...mk3 ftw/


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

Mk4s suck. Only hipster *** kids drive them. Mk3s fo life yo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> yeah, um...why is it that nobody wants to keep there mk4's...there all trying to trade there cars for mk3 gti's///hmm...
> 
> everyone minus kamcabz wants a mk3 gti...check the forums, and classifieds...mk3 ftw/


I am officially unsubscribing to this thread.

I would rather burn a baby seal in a Hefty trash bag and huff the stench until I suffocate, than read the 5 year-old autistic arguments that ZACHER3tuning writes.


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

Lol^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

nemo1ner said:


> I am officially unsubscribing to this thread.
> 
> I would rather burn a baby seal in a Hefty trash bag and huff the stench until I suffocate, than read the 5 year-old autistic arguments that ZACHER3tuning writes.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

nemo1ner said:


> I am officially unsubscribing to this thread.
> 
> I would rather burn a baby seal in a Hefty trash bag and huff the stench until I suffocate, than read the 5 year-old autistic arguments that ZACHER3tuning writes.


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

Thanks for the fun read. I was bored...extremely. 

And what I took away from the bulk of this thread is that Zacker3t thinks mk3 is the best GTI ever and to support this position, he cites his own car, one that has low miles from NOT being day-driven, NOT being driven in the winter, not being driven in the snow, etc and cannot understand why people perceive the cars to be unreliable and rust-prone. -Fail. 

I did not vote in the poll. I voted with my hard-earned cash. I cast a $20,000 vote when I walked into Pete Moore Volkswsgen to look at one of their new 96 GTI VR6's. both were green with black interiors. One was leather. I was beyond stoked at the idea of a small dub with a 2.8L V-6 and thought, this is gonna be awesome. But once I was face to face with it, the car was just too damn ugly. The body was ugly, the dash layout was pure fail. It didn't even have a glovebox (wtf?)

I hated the Prelude Si I was in but I opted to stay in it for the time being and actually thought about finding another mk2 which is what I had prior to the Honda but after just a few years, photos of the new Mk4 were starting to find their way out of Germany and I was in love. I signed all the papers and traded the Si the very day I saw my first one in person. 

For the mk4, I couldn't throw down 20 thousand dollars fast enough. For the mk3, not so much. 

That was then. 

Today, I see very few if either Mk3s or Mk4s and the 4s are aging considerably better than their predecessor. Mk3s are rusted out far more and all of them have loose or missing body trim and side skirts. 

I won't say the mk4 is the "best" GTI. It is the best in some areas but not all. I like it for its looks but, stock for stock, the Mk6 wins to me. The Mk5 has a better suspension but it, like the A1/A2, is a less refined and noisier cabin to ride in. I also don't care for the styling of the 5 but, as some of us know, looks are a personal matter. 

I still have that Mk4 that I bought back in 1999 and nothing, NOTHING, has come along yet that has made me want to trade out. *the CC came close - so now I have one of those as well  but I would not ever consider a Mk3. I would drive a Focus before that.


----------



## TOMPASS (Apr 6, 2010)

1) Possibly MKVII, until then, MKI
2) MKII
3) MKVI
4) others don't matter to me


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> yeah, um...why is it that nobody wants to keep there mk4's...there all trying to trade there cars for mk3 gti's///hmm...
> 
> everyone minus kamcabz wants a mk3 gti...check the forums, and classifieds...mk3 ftw/


lol, you can keep your 15 y/o $3000 hoopty. Weren't any good when they came out, and didn't get any better since then.


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

mad8vskillz said:


> lol, you can keep your 15 y/o $3000 hoopty. Weren't any good when they came out, and didn't get any better since then.


remember in Back to the Future when Matry McFly gets called chicken and he gets all mad and has to prove himself like a immature frat boy. thats what you just did to zacher(ohmygodiputmythingyinmygtibecauseican)tunning


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

I thought this was the same thread as before... no another one just as silly and Mk3 still did not get any improvement in the polls.. :laugh:

Poor Zacker... :screwy:


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

Why is there a Mk4 2.0 GTI option?? And who are the dullards who voted it up?


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

...and on that note: Had the topic been, "Worst GTI ever?"...the GTI 2.0... _unique to the Mk3 _... would win *hands down*.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

There were more than one generation 2.0 gti. ;o)


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

Released in the U.S.?


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

I forgot about late Mk2's, didn't I? But the 2.0 in the Mk3 put down less power IIRC.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

vr6pilot said:


> I forgot about late Mk2's, didn't I? But the 2.0 in the Mk3 put down less power IIRC.


I guess you did.. and mk4's too? but the mk3 (aba) and mk4 (aeg) put out the same HP and were available in GTI models in the us. 

I think that would make the mk4 the slower of the two, but not sure where you are going with that either. :laugh: 

the poll is the best gti ever. best is a relative term and since we are talking about a gti, I would imagine HP alone is primary measurement of satisfaction. Highest HP does not make the best gti IMO. I think the gti is a fun package. MK2 16v, MK1, and MK4 20th/337 are my favorites fwiw.


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

I do not recall any 2.0 GTI in the mk4 range. Golf, yes. 

Otherwise, IIRC, the mk3 2.0 was weaker than the Mk2's 2.0. 

Hey, if I'm wrong that's cool. Enlighten me.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

99-2000 had 2.0 gti's and vr6's. they later changed that to vr6 and 1.8t I purchased a mk4 vr6 in 99 and test drove both. 


The Mk4 aeg had the same output as the older aba but the car weighs more which is why i guestimate that the mk4 would probably be slower, but I am not factoring in gearing. 


http://www.edmunds.com/volkswagen/gti/1999/


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

bluesbrothers said:


> remember in Back to the Future when Matry McFly gets called chicken and he gets all mad and has to prove himself like a immature frat boy. thats what you just did to zacher(ohmygodiputmythingyinmygtibecauseican)tunning


i know


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

vr6pilot said:


> ...and on that note: Had the topic been, "Worst GTI ever?"...the GTI 2.0... _unique to the Mk3 _... would win *hands down*.


there was an mk4 2.0  it sucked even more than the mk3 2.0


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

I must have had a severe emotional reaction to this because I have ZERO recollection of there ever being a 2 litre GTI in the Mk4. I guess it was simply never a consideration.

That said...If I had to choose between a Mk3 and Mk4 2.0, I'd still take the later model. I drove a 2.0 GTI Mk3 and was like wtf?


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

lol. Yea Mk3 era was dark ages for Gti's imo. I was estatic when they replaced the mk3 and would try anything to get a new gti in 99. the mk3 2.0 was basically a golf with sport seats which was released I would guess as a lower cost option to the VR6 until the 1.8t was ready.


----------



## sentinel223 (Sep 28, 2012)

MkIV VR6. That little car paired up with an engine with that much torque? Oh baby. :heart:

I understand the 1.8T can be tuned to produce more power, but that's only at high RPM. It doesn't shine til the later part of it's power band. Whereas the 2.8 has that pull from the beginning. 

I love studying dyno charts, and not going off of mere _Peak _power ratings.


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

You will surely draw heat for that post. 

Meanwhile, I went with both: VR torque _and_ a turbo.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

vr6pilot said:


> You will surely draw heat for that post.
> 
> Meanwhile, I went with both: VR torque _and_ a turbo.


 different strokes for different folks... vr and 1.8t are both fun engines.. in stock form, i do prefer 1.8t in a mk4 gti chassis. 

I do agree that some of the best engines combos for a gti never came that way out the factory. 


VRT =


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

ein said:


> ...getting beat by the MK4's....


thats gotta be a error:laugh:


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

Tough call here between mk1 and mk2 16v.


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

Golfatron3 said:


> Tough call here between mk1 and mk2 16v.


In their OG forms its tough. It's even tougher once you consider the improvements and motor swaps possible. 

I'll always favor the mk2 though.


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

Golfatron3 said:


> Tough call here between mk1 and mk2 16v.


Agreed :thumbup:. I'll always love the MkII the most, but the MkI is a very, very close second for me .


----------



## mk1g60gti (Dec 2, 2003)

Mk1, mk2, mk6 ...ehhhh on the others


----------



## DubbKingGti (Jan 1, 2013)

*check out my gti?*

https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...357067733156&sads=0pUzXQHSJWWL26o5ORm-a428KwA


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

DubbKingGti said:


> https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...357067733156&sads=0pUzXQHSJWWL26o5ORm-a428KwA


Yeah fail... U cant link an attachment

sent from a submarine using an enigma machine


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

Good poll opcorn:


----------



## sukraj (Dec 31, 2012)

THEWILDONE13 said:


> can some please give me information about this gti i want to see more of it and its specifications on the wheels and ride height please im new to this :laugh:


The old guy








ic:


----------



## GTomI (Dec 3, 2011)

I has the second best GTI ever.


----------



## lots-o-bunnys (Aug 13, 2010)

mk1 4 door diesel wish i had one


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

this thread failz hard. what you see are the stats of who owns what. People who sold their Mk3 after graduating college and drawing a proper salary and then bought a new Mk6 probably wish they could change their vote. :laugh:


----------



## Rkjobdft (Jan 8, 2013)

It was quite revolutionary at the time.
http://********************.com/images/14.gif
http://********************.com/images/17.gif


----------



## pzambos (Feb 8, 2012)

I've owned a few through the years.

1983 MkI
It sure had it's weaker points, most brought about by age and my limited budget to restore it before it eventually had to put out to pasture by way of a T-bone produced by a Ford Explorer. Needless to say, I still curse every single Explorer I see to this day. Black with black and red interior, the erie green glow of the gauges, it's little motor screaming to please like a puppy on uppers. Glorious.

2002 MkIV 1.8T
When I first got it, I was very happy, thrilled. Also black, but alas, the interior was that checked black and grey. I killed more tires on this car than any other I've owned due to controlled slides. BUT. But I got it with the tiptronic. At the time, only the tips were available, and I was so in need of a new ride that I jumped the gun and got it. Eventually, what made me fall out of love with it _was_ that tip. When I had to make the decision as to whether or not I was going to spend the dough to keep it up or not, the tip made up my mind: that I would replace it, and whatever black GTI I got would have a manual. 

2010 MkVI 2.0T
I love it. It leaps, it screams, it's got decent balance. Yes, black. Yes, black and red plaid. I can't say enough how much I love getting into it. BUT. But it's not the MkI. I insist I would still have my MkI if it weren't for that Ford Explorer. It was just so much fun. Sure, no new land speed records there, but it had a grace and came from that certain era that made inexpensive, well performing cars, such as the early 80's Saab 900, one of which I also owned before I stupidly let it rust away. There was a character there that seems lacking in the MkVI. Love the one you're with, right?
Did I mention I hate Ford Explorers?

Cheers,
P.


----------



## stevenvr6 (Jul 25, 2004)

I like to look at automotive competition in the years the respective GTI's were sold.
The MK1 had a great impact because ....well, there was nothing like it. Even the european market had very few and limited answers to the MK1 GTI. The package was great. Price, capability and quality "made" this car.
The MKII GTI 8V added a little of everything. Price, comfort, HP, capability and quality. But at the time (at least in europe), other automakers saw the potential of the "hot-hatch" and brought their models. 
Vw responded relatively quick and gave it's GTI the 2 liter 16V. BEST MOVE EVER. The first 16V's came with 139HP. That was respectable at the time and gave the GTI an edge on many other models from different manufacturers. The MKII 16V also was the one to set the standard in interior design. 
From there on we knew what to expect from a Golf in GTI trim....right?
Towards the end of the MKII production, the competition had cought up and a few models of theirs started to gain interest in the comunity. 
From there on VW's GTI's were compeating but not so much leading anymore. 
Of course all there is a lot of opinion involved but me and my friends, we all agree that the MKII 16V is the best ever GTI. 
And for references just in case it matters to someone. I am old enough . I saw the MKII in all its variations come and go. I am driving a 2004 r32 and still think the 16V I owned was somehow "more" at the time.


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

stevenvr6 said:


> Vw responded relatively quick and gave it's GTI the 2 liter 16V. BEST MOVE EVER. The first 16V's came with 139HP. That was respectable at the time and gave the GTI an edge on many other models from different manufacturers. The MKII 16V also was the one to set the standard in interior design.
> .
> Of course all there is a lot of opinion involved but me and my friends, we all agree that the MKII 16V is the best ever GTI.
> And for references just in case it matters to someone. I am old enough . I saw the MKII in all its variations come and go. I am driving a 2004 r32 and still think the 16V I owned was somehow "more" at the time.


The PL 1.8l 16v's first came to the US in the Scirocco's, Jettas, and Golfs in 1987. The 9A 2.0l you're thinking of came out a little later in 1990. They had slightly lower bhp ratings than stated, although still great engines. 

I completely agree with you, the MkII 16v cars are by far my personal favorite. I enjoy my 16v much more than my 20v despite the power difference :thumbup:. It must've been really cool to see the MkII from the start, I wish I could've :laugh: :thumbup:.


----------



## stevenvr6 (Jul 25, 2004)

GTOs-GTIs27 said:


> The PL 1.8l 16v's first came to the US in the Scirocco's, Jettas, and Golfs in 1987. The 9A 2.0l you're thinking of came out a little later in 1990. They had slightly lower bhp ratings than stated, although still great engines.
> 
> 
> Yes you are right. My story is based on the german timeline. That's where I grew up.
> ...


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

stevenvr6 said:


> GTOs-GTIs27 said:
> 
> 
> > The PL 1.8l 16v's first came to the US in the Scirocco's, Jettas, and Golfs in 1987. The 9A 2.0l you're thinking of came out a little later in 1990. They had slightly lower bhp ratings than stated, although still great engines.
> ...


----------



## tnotg1 (Oct 9, 2005)

*top 10*

1.mk1
2.mk2 1.8 16v
3.mk2 2.0 16v
4.mk2 8v
5.mk3 vr6
6.mk4 vr6 24v
7.mk4 1.8t
8.mk4 vr6 12v
9.mk6
10.mk5


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

Mk3 gti vr6 has the perfect blend of oldschool looks, and modern day creature comforts.They seem to be the popular choice among old and young enthusiasts alike.:thumbup:I think they are the best looking car ever made,and the vr6 is just sooo much fun.
Here is my MK3 GTI VR6.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Man this is a tough question. My personal favorites: 

MkI GTI-its the original GTI that set the stage for future gens and created the "hot hatch". I love the styling too.
MkII 16V-love the styling and they were quick in their day. 
MkIII VR6-love the chassis and VR6 is my favorite VW engine. My only complaint is the handling wasn't as great as the MkI and II. Suspension is the most important upgrade they need.
MkVI-great chassis, styling, interior, and its a lot of fun to drive. I can drive this car all day and still feel like it needs nothing. The down side is that it seems less reliable than older gens.


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

2ohgti said:


> MkVI-... *The down side is that it seems less reliable than older gens*.


clearly you've never owned a 1.8t :laugh:

my mk6 needed exactly nothing (oil changes, brakes and tires not counted) in 60k miles that i drove it. my 1.8t (2002) spent about 3 months out of the year at the dealership


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

mad8vskillz said:


> clearly you've never owned a 1.8t :laugh:
> 
> my mk6 needed exactly nothing (oil changes, brakes and tires not counted) in 60k miles that i drove it. my 1.8t (2002) spent about 3 months out of the year at the dealership


You would be correct. I have driven the 150bhp and the 180bhp 1.8Ts, but never pulled the trigger on one. I guess I stuck with the MkIII VR6 Jetta and a mkV Rabbit 2.5. My Rabbit 2.5 I only did oil changes, air filter and brakes w/ 65k on it. You are lucky with your mkVI. I have had a cracked intake manifold and just spent $2k for an OEM new clutch and flywheel at 45k. According to VW and a dealership that is perfectly normal wear and tear mileage :what::thumbdown: They wouldn't even cover the flywheel under drivetrain warranty  The car was driving fine, but I had that squealing noise from the clutch, so they had to pull the trans to see what was wrong. I would have upgraded to a stronger clutch, but didn't have the time to wait another week or two.


----------



## theguy831 (Feb 28, 2011)

the 20th and 337 are not equal to a base model GTI 1.8t


----------



## ZPayne (Jan 8, 2014)

Don't understand all the mk4 love, the mk1 and especially the mk2 16v were superior cars (relative to their time) in every way. Mk3 and mk4 was a huge step backwards in everything except styling.


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

ZPayne said:


> Don't understand all the mk4 love, the mk1 and especially the mk2 16v were superior cars (relative to their time) in every way. Mk3 and mk4 was a huge step backwards in everything except styling.


mk3: zacher is on drugs (or needs to be)
mk4: was the best thing available during the fast and furious 1 timeframe so a lot of rich riceboys picked these up (myself included)


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

mad8vskillz said:


> mk3: zacher is on drugs (or needs to be)
> mk4: was the best thing available during the fast and furious 1 timeframe so a lot of rich riceboys picked these up (myself included)


Not on drugs at all...MK3 ticked all the boxes then,and now.


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> Not on drugs at all...MK3 ticked all the boxes then,and now.


Apparently not, its still losing to the MK4 nevar loose...


----------

